# معا لنقاش الحد الأدنى لرواتب المهندسين المغتربين



## إنشائي طموح (29 يونيو 2008)

:3:دعوة:3:
السلام عليكم يا شباب ، ​أستطيع أن أقول أن كارثة حلت بالكثير من المهندسين المقيمين والذين يعملون بدول الخليج وخاصة السعودية ، وهي رضاؤهم برواتب متدنيه ، 
أنا من رأيي وضع قاعده ثابته يجب أن يعرفها الجميع قبل تورطه في أي تعاقد ( معرفة الحد الأدنى للرواتب لحديث التخرج ، والخبرات ) كما يختلف المكتب الاستشاري عن شركة المقاولات


----------



## إنشائي طموح (29 يونيو 2008)

يا إخوان مازال فيه مهندسين مصريين يتعاقدون بالسعودية على 2000 ريال


----------



## إنشائي طموح (29 يونيو 2008)

طبعا هم قله ومكن موجودين


----------



## محمد أحمد وهدان (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ما هو الراتب الذى تقترحه حد أدني لحديثى التخرج في شركة مقاولات و فى مكتب استشاري ؟
أقترح لنصل إلى قرار


----------



## إنشائي طموح (29 يونيو 2008)

أقترح مكتب استشاري 5000 ريال ، مقاولات 6000 ريال


----------



## elimy2000 (29 يونيو 2008)

طيب وفى مصر


----------



## محمد أحمد وهدان (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أعتقد أن فى مصر حالياً 700-900 لحديث التخرج فى المكاتب وتزداد بسرعة عند اثبات قدراته
هذا ما أسمعه و الله أعلم 
أري أن زيادة هذا البلغ ضرورية فى ظل هذه الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبه


----------



## منتصف العمر (29 يونيو 2008)

تحية طيبة للجميع انا صاحب مؤسسة مقاولات متوسطة ولدينا مشاريع حكومية وبحاجة الى مهندس مدني + مراقب

بالرواتب التالية : مهندس مدني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 4000 ريال 
مراقب فني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 2000 ريال


----------



## MIDO_1349 (30 يونيو 2008)

منتصف العمر قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع انا صاحب مؤسسة مقاولات متوسطة ولدينا مشاريع حكومية وبحاجة الى مهندس مدني + مراقب
> 
> بالرواتب التالية : مهندس مدني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 4000 ريال
> مراقب فني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 2000 ريال




اخى منتصف العمر مع كامل احترامى لهذا المنتدى و لكنك تجبرنى ان اخبرك انك شخص مستفز تريد مهندس خبرة 10 سنوات و بمرتب 4000 ريال 


هنا المهندسين يتوقعون مرتب 5000 ريال للمهندس حديث التخرج و انت تقول 4000 لخبرة 10 سنوات يا اخى اتقى الله


----------



## 3nter (30 يونيو 2008)

*العمليه كلها تخضع لقانون العرض والطلب*
*وللاسف بعض الاخوه المصريين بيبيعوا نفسهم رخيص نظرا للظروف الاقتصاديه بمصر لكن هذا ليس مبرر لان نبيع نفسنا رخيص*
*من فتره قصيره كنت بالسعوديه بمأموريه عمل وهناك قابلت احد الاخوه المهندسين واعتبره استاذ لى وفوجئت بان راتبه حوالى اقل ربع من راتبى هذا خلاف مستوى السكن ووسيله الموصلات ودرجه السفر بالطائره ليس هذا لانى احمل جواز امريكى ولكن لانى تناقشت معهم جيدا من هنا *
*ومن رأيي اننا لو امتنعنا عن السفر الا براتب معين*
*فسوف يرضخ صاحب العمل لمطالبنا هذا ليس على المستوى المصرى فقط لكن على مستوى الكل فلماذا المهندس او العامل اللبنانى او السورى مرتبه ضعف المصرى والسودانى؟*
*يعنى ال7000 ريال سعودى(الفين دولار) ممكن اى مهندس يعملهم بسهوله فى مصر بعيدا عن الغربه والبهدله*​


----------



## MIDO_1349 (30 يونيو 2008)

نسيت ان اخبر اخوانى حديثى التخرج ان لا يوافق اى منهم على السفر لدول الخليج بمرتب يقل عن 5000 ريال سعودى او 5000 درهم اماراتى مع توفير السكن من جهة الشركة و رعاية طبية


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

فعلا هذا كلام مضبوط ميدو ،


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

يبدو أن الكل متورط ، الله يعين


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

أخي الطموح
الموضوع هام فعلاً
لكن الواقع يقول : كلٌ حسب جنسيته
مع كامل الإحترام للجميع بس ده حسب معلوماتي
وعلمت على سبيل المثال أن أحد الأشخاص دفعة 2008 لا حظ له من الخبرة سوى أنه يحمل الجنسية الكندية ويجيد الإنجليزية نوعاً ما تعاقد مع إحدى الشركات بمرتب شامل 8000 ريال بخلاف الحوافز
بارك الله لنا وله
ولكن ذكرت الأمر من باب التأكيد على موضوع إن الجنسية بتفرق في موضوع المرتب


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف والجاد‎

لقد تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع ليتناسب مع النقاش 

والأفضل عدم حصر النقاش في دول الخليج فقط

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## م/عمرو (30 يونيو 2008)

بجد هو ده الكلام لازم نكون كلنا مع بعض والاستاذ اللي بيقول عاوز مهندس خبرة 10 سنوات بي 4000 ريال لا انا لو منه xxxxxxxxxx
عموما بجد كلام جميل اننا كلنا نتعاون ونقف ادام الحكاية ده

الرجاء نريد النقاش المتزن وعدم التجريح بالأخرين
المشرف العام


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

طيب أخي كحلوش ،
هذا واقع موجود فعلا ولكن ليس معنى ذلك الاستسلام لهذا الواقع. فمن الممكن لحجر صغير أن يحرك الماء الراكد ، أرى أن ما علينا هو مناقشة جادة وموضوعية لهذا الموضوع ، وأيضا من الواجب علينا توعية إخواننا المهندسين وأنا حاسس إن ده ممكن يجيب نتيجه لأن الاثار السلبية لهذا الموضوع متراكمه والجيل الحالي يكون قد تسبب في ظلم الاجيال القادمة.

واسف أخي المهاجر إن كنت قد أسأت اختيار العنوان ، جزاك الله خيرا،


----------



## م_كنزي (30 يونيو 2008)

محمد أحمد وهدان قال:


> السلام عليكم





محمد أحمد وهدان قال:


> أعتقد أن فى مصر حالياً 700-900 لحديث التخرج فى المكاتب وتزداد بسرعة عند اثبات قدراته
> هذا ما أسمعه و الله أعلم
> أري أن زيادة هذا البلغ ضرورية فى ظل هذه الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبه





للعلم ان مهندسه مصريه اعمل بمكتب استشاري بمصر

المرتبات لحديثي التخرج كالاتي
8 ساعات مكتب دكتور استشاري من 300-450
8 ساعات مكتب مهندس استشاري من 400-550
مهندس موقع 700-900

والتدرج في المرتب بسرعة السلحفاة


وهنالك قلة يمكن اللي اعرفه بصراحه مكتب واحد بس بيدي حديث التخرج 700 مهندس تصميم وزيهم للموقع


ولا حياة لمن تنادي في موضوع زيادة المرتبات


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

م- كنزي 
طبعا هذا شئ مؤسف وأظن أنه أحد الأسباب التي تدفع بمهندسينا إلى قبول مثل هذه الرواتب في الخارج ، وفي رأيه " حاجه أحسن من إلي كنا فيه"


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

نعم أخي الطموح لا للإستسلام
ولنبدأ بالأفكار
1 - أن يكون هناك مكتب مستقل داخل نقابة المهندسين له مرجعية سفر أي مهندس مصري بحيث يكون هناك scale له حد أدنى وحد أقصى يختلف تبعاً لسنة تخرجه والخبرات التي حصل عليها ويكون الأمر موضوعياً وبما يتناسب مع مرتبات المهندسين من الدول الأخرى بمقارنة مستوى التعليم والذي تتفوق فيه مصر بشكل ملحوظ بالنسبة للكثير من الدول الأخرى


----------



## فاطمة (30 يونيو 2008)

مصر فيها شركات كويسة جدا جدا جدا بس اثبت مهارتك وانت تبقى حاجة كويسة وواخد وضعك


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي كحلوش لكن كيف والنقابة في العناية المركزه ،


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

أخت فاطمه طيب هي فين الشركات دي؟ عارف انها موجوده لكن بتطلب مواصفات معينه


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

أنا أقصد بالمواصفات أي خريجو جامعات بعينها وأيضا تقديرات ودرجات علمية معينة


----------



## فاطمة (30 يونيو 2008)

انا اعمل فى شركة بتاخد الخريجين الجدد وبتعلمهم وبينزل معاهم مشرفين معاهم خبرة فى التنفيذ بيساعدوهم ومهندسين اكبر بيوجهوهم وبيدلوهم


----------



## فاطمة (30 يونيو 2008)

لو اثبت جدارتك مهما كان الجامعة والتقدير صدقنى دور وهتوصل


----------



## فاطمة (30 يونيو 2008)

انا بعمل فى التنفيذ فى الموقع أهم شىء الشخصية القوية والخبرة هتيجى مع الوقت


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

الشركات الكويسة كتير فعلاً 
والمرتبات الكويسة قليلة فعلاً 
واللي تفتح بيوت أقل بكتير في ظل الظروف اللي كلنا عارفينها
عشان كدة المهندسين الرجالة بيطفشوا (مع الإعتذار للفظ الدارج لكنه بيوضح المعنى) وبيسافروا بره 
والكتير بيسافر بمرتبات متفاوتة وكتير قوي مرتباتهم أقل من أقرانهم أصحاب الجنسيات الأخرى
وبكدة نرجع لنقطة النقاش الأصلية ( مرتبات المهندسين المغتربين )
عاوزين إقتراحات لحل المشكلة دي زي ما تفضل المهندس الإنشائي الطموح وعرض الموضوع
ومع الإعتراض على موضوع النقابة يبقى لازم نفكر في حلول تانية 
يالا نفكر وبعدين نحط كل الحلول قدامنا 
ونشوف هنعمل إيه لخدمة بلدنا وولاد بلدنا


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

مبدئيا أخي كحلوش 
التوعيه الجادة بكل ما نملك من سبل لأن الخريجين بيكونوا متسرعين شويه ومش مدركين كتير من الحقائق ، توعيتهم بجد أدنى لا يمكن القبول به وبالتالي هذا سيشكل ضغط على أصحاب الأعمال ويراعوا الله في الناس دي.

ويا ريت لو إدارة المنتدى تضع موضوع مثل هذا بحيث يكون مثبت ، فمن رأيي أن هذا الأمر يخدم مصلحة المهنة


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

ويا ريت لو إدارة المنتدى تضع موضوع مثل هذا بحيث يكون مثبت ، فمن رأيي أن هذا الأمر يخدم مصلحة المهنة


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

هتعمل التوعية دي إزاي
عارف كام ألف خريج هندسة سنوياً في مصر في مختلف التخصصات الهندسية
وكام واحد منهم متابع المنتدى ده 
والناس اللي مظلومة برة فعلاً نجيب حقهم إزاي
كل واحد مظلوم عارف إنه مظلوم 
بس إزاي نجيبله حقه
لازم عشان نحل الموضوع حل جذري ويحفظ حقوق الناس يكون مدعم من الدولة نفسها 
لأنها حقوق ولادها وكمان الدولة بتستفاد من ده
صدقني أنا فكرت في الموضوع 
وفي ظل الظروف الحالية 
في ناس بتقبل بأي حاجة ولسان حالها بيقول بعدين ربنا يسهل إحنا لاقيين
عشان كدة لازم يبقى الموضوع ده بالذات مقنن من قبل وزارة التعمير والإسكان ونقابة المهندسين بالتبعية ووزارة الخارجية كمان 
وطبعاً ده مش سهل 
لأن المشاكل الداخلية مش قادرين عليها 
هيتعبوا نفسهم كمان ويشوفوا مشاكل المهندسين الخارجية 
طب نعمل إيه 
تعالى نفكر 
وزي ما في ناس حبت تغير بجد وخدوا شعار صناع الحياه
تعالى نفكر ونشوف هنعمل إيه
سيبني أفكر شوية وأقولك
فكر معايا
لأ 
فكروا كلكم معايا


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

تسلم يا كحلوش ، أنا حاسس إننا ممكن نعمل حاجه إن شاء الله


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

الله المستعان


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

كيف من الممكن جعل هذا الموضوع مثبت؟


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

أرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع....


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

تم تثبيت الموضوع ... عسى ان يفيد في الرقي بالنقاش


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي مهاجر ، ونفع الله بك


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

رجاء من كل مهندس يطلع على الموضوع أن يشارك برأيه ، وإن شاء الله أتوقع أن نصل لوسيلة نستطيع أن نحاول بها تغيير هذا الواقع الصعب ، والذي يذهب بهيبة المهندس والمهنة ككل ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم..

والله يا جماعة أنا ما سافرت واشتغلت بالخليج، بس شفت يلي سافروا واشتغلوا هنيك، يعني ما متنا بس شفنا يلي ماتوا (مثل شامي)...
أنا بظن إنو السبب الأول والأخير بتدني الرواتب بدول الخليج هو لحنا، يعني طالما في مهندسين عم يطلعوا على متل هيك رواتب متدنية (وخاصة من المتخرجين حديثاً) معناتها ليش ليزودوا الرواتب؟؟؟، يعني هنيك لو بيصحلهن مين يشتغل عندهن ببلاش ما بيقولوا لاء..
ومن جهة تانية ما منحسن نلوم اللي عم يقبل بهالعروض كتير، يعني بيتخرج من هون، وبينشحط فوراً عالجيش من هون، مو كتير (بس سنتين)!!! بأ بيقول لحالو الواحد (لا والله بتغرب خمس سنين قد ما كان الراتب، وبجيب بدل الخدمة العسكرية، والله بيعين من هون لوقتها)...

يعني والله الواحد ما بيعرف شو بدو يحكي... من وين بدو يلاقيها ليلاقيها؟؟؟ يعني بيهرب من تحت الدلف لتحت المزراب..

يا جماعة أنا ما عم اشتكي (مستورة والحمدلله)، والحمدلله دفعت بدل داخلي وخلصت من هالمشكلة، وما عدت مضطر سافر إلا إذا الله سبحانه وتعالى كتبلي السفر... مين بيعرف شو الله كاتب؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس سعـودي (1 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا ,,
بالنسبه للسعودية رواتب المهندسين فعلا فيها قليله خصوصا المواطن والغريب ان رواتب الممرضين في السعودية من المواطنيين اعلى من رواتب المهندسين بكثير ..!! ومميزات افضل , يسثنى من ذلك الشركات الكبيره مثل ارامكوا وسابك وغيرها ...
تحياتي لكم ,,


----------



## منتصف العمر (1 يوليو 2008)

المهندسين الاعزاء : من خلال تفاعلكم وحماسكم مع الموضوع انا ايضا تفاعلت معكم واشد على ايديكم 
انا آسف واسحب العرض اللي هو قليل فعلا واكتفي بالتفاعل معكم وتأييدكم بأن لاتقبلو الا فوق الـ عشرة الاف دولار
مبسوطين الحين مني .... ؟


----------



## أحمد عبد العزيز (1 يوليو 2008)

يا أخواني ...هذه أول مشاركة لى ..وأسمحوا لى بأن أقول ما يلي :-
1- على أي مهندس مراجعة عقده ولا يرخص نفسه ولا يسلم نفسه رخيصة لصاحب العمل ..ويصر على حقوقه (السكن-المواصلات - أجازة سنوية مدفوعة الأجر 30 سوم / السنة وليس 15 يوم كما بدأ يظهر- عدد ساعات العمل اليومى = 8 ساعة فقط وما زاد عن ذلك يحسب "أوفر تايم" ولا ينخدع بالكلام المعسول خاصة صاحب العمل السعودى
بإن الجنة الموعودة منتطراه. ليصدم بالعمل 14 ساعة وساعات 16 ساعة - والله العظيم الفلاح المصرى مهما كان مفترى على "بهايمه" لا يستطيع أن يربطها فى الساقية نصف هذه المدة..........وللنصايح بقية

أخي بعد الترحيب بك في الملتقى .. اتمنى في المستقبل أن نرتقي في نقاشنا الى مستوى جاد ومفيد للجميع
المشرف العام


----------



## محمد أحمد وهدان (1 يوليو 2008)

أري ان المشكله لو أنا مقبلتش بالراتب القليل بره مصر مثلا 4000 كما تفطل أحد الزملاء
سأجد من يقبل أن يحل مكاني بهذا الراتب أو أقل وسأجد نفسى فى مشكلة حقيقية وهى أني هشتغل فى مصر بأى مرتب 700 مثلا بدلاً من الجلوس فى البيت 
شوف الفرق بين المرتبين
هتلاقي ان المفروض أقبل ب4000 بره مصر
ده الواقع والذى أجد أن معظم الشباب بيفكر بهذا المنطق


----------



## مى موسى (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الموضوع مؤلم فعلا خاصة عندما تصل لمقر العمل فتجد من هم فى مثل خبرتك او اقل ورواتبهم اعلى بارك الله لهم ورزقنا وتشعر فى وقتها حقا بالالم لاننا لا نقدر حق قدرنا
فعلا الراتب يجب ان لا يقل 5000 اساسى لحديث التخرج بالمكتب ولا يقل عن 6000 موقع اساسى اعنى بها يجب ان يوجد بدل سكن وبدل مواصلات اضافة للراتب
يجب ان نجتهد معا فعلا لتوجيه زملائنا الراغبين بالسفر حتى وان اضطررنا للتحدث مع احد المسئولين فى النقابة واقتراح عدة حلول لهم
حتى وان كانت فى صورة تعليمات تعلق فى لوحة الاعلانات بالنقابة
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ورزقنا رزقا واسعا حلالا طيبا


----------



## مهاجر (1 يوليو 2008)

*للتوضيح....*

السلام عليكم

مع ان هناك مشاركات مستفزة ولكن الموضوع في مجمله جيد ومفيد ... وكل ما أرجوه أن نرتقي في نقاشنا الى مستوى جاد ومفيد للجميع...

اخواني رجاءاً لا نحصر أنفسنا في الإعتراض والتشكي من قلة الرواتب دون النظر للموضوع من جميع الجوانب

دعوني اضع بعض النقاط عسى أن تفيد الموضوع وتحفز النقاش الموضوعي المنطقي:

- لننظر أولاً في وضع المهندس في بلده قبل الإغتراب لدولة عربية أخرى من جميع الجوانب: 

1- كم يستلم المهندس المتخرج حديثاً في أي دولة عربية وما هي الإمتيازات التي يستلمها غير الراتب مع التفريق بين العمل الحكومي والخاص
2- كم يستلم المهندس الممارس وصاحب الخبرة في مجاله في أي دولة عربية وما هي الإمتيازات التي يستلمها غير الراتب مع التفريق بين العمل الحكومي والخاص
3- تيسر إيجاد العمل بعد التخرج في اي قطاع سواءاً حكومي أو خاص
4- هل هناك خدمة الزامية بعد التخرج وكم مدتها 
5- ما هو معدل الزيادة السنوية للمهندسين في جميع الدول العربية
6- هل المهندس في العادة يعمل في نفس تخصصه في جميع الدول العربية

- بعد ذلك لنعمل مقارنة منطقية للدخل في حالة الإغتراب من دولة لأخرى ... 

1- كم سيكون الدخل للمغترب سواءاً المهندس حديث التخرج او الممارس للمهنة ولنقارنه بدخله في دولته لو بقي فيها
2- هل من الممكن للمهندس حديث التخرج ان يتجاوز الخدمة الإلزامية في حالة العمل خارج البلد
3- هل الإغتراب يساهم في إيجاد فرصة عمل اسرع من العمل في الداخل
4- هل هناك فرصة للتعلم في مجال التخصص في حالة الإغتراب
5- هل التغرب لعمل حكومي افضل او عمل خاص وهل العمل لمؤسسة خاصة افضل او لشركة كبيرة
6- هل الراتب يبقى على حاله طوال فترة الإغتراب او يزيد سنوياً
7- هل سيضحي المهندس في مجاله في حالة التغرب ... والعمل بعيد عن مجال تخصصه

- بعد ذلك أعتقد أننا نستطيع ان نرى هل الأفضل للمهندس أن يبقى او يتحمل هم الإغتراب من أجل تحسين المستوى، وأي الدول افضل للمهندس ان بتغرب ويعمل بها 

هذه بنود أحببت أن اشارك فيها ولكم ان تزيدوا عليها او تجدوا افضل منها ولكن *لا نريد ان تكون مشاركاتنا كلها تشكي بدون معرفة الواقع وإيجاد الحلول*

مع الشكر لكل من شارك في السابق ومن سيشارك في المستقبل


----------



## إنشائي طموح (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي المهاجر ، عرض ممتاز وإطار رائع لنقاش مفيد وإن شاء الله ينتناولها نقطة نقطة
أما بالنسبة للأخت مي ففكرة أن نلجأ للنقابه بأن ينشر هذا الأمر في إعلاناتها أو أن يوضع لها إعلان ثابت في مجلتها مجلة المهندسين، ولكن يحتاج الأمر لتبني هذه القضية من قبل أحد المسؤولين بالنقابه ،، وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير.


----------



## دمعه سحاب (1 يوليو 2008)

مش عايزين نضطر اننا نعمل بمبدأالابتزاز اللي بعض الناس عملت بيه فعلا ولكن ممكن اصحاب العمل يضطرونا لكده يعني ممكن مهندس يسافر بالمرتب القليل ويشتغل ف حدود سنه ويثبت جداره عاليه لدرجه ان يبقي حاجه اساسيه ف الشركه اللي بيشتغل فيها واول مايبدأيحس كده يبدأ بالمساومه ع المرتب اللي هو عايزه وغالبا بيرضخ صاحب العمل لمطالبه لانه بيحس انه فعلا محتاج واحد كفأ ومتحمل المسؤليه زي الشخص ده غير انه بيكون اتعرف علي طبيعه البلد وبالتالي هيكون افضل من واحد لسه هييجي ومش عارف ايه نظامه.


----------



## محمد أحمد وهدان (1 يوليو 2008)

أعتقد أن لو كل واحد لسه بيدرس "فى الكلية"فكر فى هذه المشكلة وحاول أن يجد لها حل يتناسب مع ظروفه 
عتقد أن الحل هو أن يرفع من كفائته وجدارته باستحقاق أعلى راتب فى بلده أو خارجها وهذا عن طريق 
1- المذاكرة جيداً ليس للحصول على تقدير وخلاص ولكن يتعلم علشان يستخدم علمه ويبقى أحسن من غيره
2- التدريب الصيفى فهو أكيد خبرة ذات وزن فى cv و أيضاً في معلوماته كمهندس مسئول
3- سؤال أهل الخبرة عن المطلوب عمله للحصول على وظيفة فى احدي الشركات التي تعطى مرتبات جيدة أة "معرفة ما تطلبه هذة الشركات من متطلبات حتى يحاول الوصول إليها طوال فترة دراسته وبعد التخرجلكي تكون هدف أمامه"

هذا الحل يصلح لكل من لم يتخرج بعد و يصلح لى أيضا و أنا أحاول تطبيقة حالياً


----------



## إنشائي طموح (1 يوليو 2008)

دمعه سحاب قال:


> مش عايزين نضطر اننا نعمل بمبدأالابتزاز اللي بعض الناس عملت بيه فعلا ولكن ممكن اصحاب العمل يضطرونا لكده يعني ممكن مهندس يسافر بالمرتب القليل ويشتغل ف حدود سنه ويثبت جداره عاليه لدرجه ان يبقي حاجه اساسيه ف الشركه اللي بيشتغل فيها واول مايبدأيحس كده يبدأ بالمساومه ع المرتب اللي هو عايزه وغالبا بيرضخ صاحب العمل لمطالبه لانه بيحس انه فعلا محتاج واحد كفأ ومتحمل المسؤليه زي الشخص ده غير انه بيكون اتعرف علي طبيعه البلد وبالتالي هيكون افضل من واحد لسه هييجي ومش عارف ايه نظامه.


 

طيب وليه نضطر لمثل هذا الابتزاز ، أنا أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع من البدايه ، المهندسين يكون عندهم وعي بما لهم وما عليهم ، وطبعا الابتزاز يعطي إنطباع لصاحب العمل أن المهندس ده طماع وشايف نفسه حبتين وأنا أجيب بداله عشره زي ما جبته في الأول وندخل في حلقة مفرغة وتتكرر المأساه مع جدد اخرين .
لا لا لا ... لا بد من حل جاد:5:


----------



## ابراهيم سيد (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للجميع علي مناقشة مثل هذه الموضوعات التي تمس جانب مهم وهو الجانب الاقتصادي او المادي بالنسبة للمهندس ونظرا لما يمثله من اهمية لجميع المهندسين فاني اري ان يتم عمل قواعد يتم علي اساسها تحديد راتب المهندس ويكون ذلك باختبارات شاملة الجوانب العلمية والعمليه والشخصية للمهندس في صورة اختبار شفوي وتحريري ولكن ليس كامتحانات وزارة التعليم في مصر وانما اختبارات علي مستوي من الرقي مثلما يحدث في دول العالم المتقدم ويكون مجموع النقاط التي يحصل عليها المهندس هي جزء من تقيمه المادي 
كذلك جعل المظهر واسلوب التعامل مع الاخرين جزء من التقييم وبالتالي عمل حد ادني يتفق عليه اغلب المهندسين وليس الجميع نظرا لاستحالة الاجتماع علي شئ في بلادنا وشكرا


----------



## إنشائي طموح (1 يوليو 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مع ان هناك مشاركات مستفزة ولكن الموضوع في مجمله جيد ومفيد ... وكل ما أرجوه أن نرتقي في نقاشنا الى مستوى جاد ومفيد للجميع...
> 
> ...


 
مبدئيا نتكلم عن مهندس في بلده خبرة حتى 5-8 سنوات في مصر مثلا : متوسط راتب 1500 - 2000 جنيه بدون أي امتيازات ، هذا طبعا في القطاع الخاص ، أما بالنسبة للقطاع الحكومي فاسمحوا لي باستبعاده من النقاش لأنه غير مرغوب لدى معظم المهندسين لتدني رواتبه.
لكن من ناحيه المهندس يكون في بلده وسط أهله" ويعمل لنفسه سوق في بلده" كما يقول العامه ، وهذه ميزة كبرى لا تتوفر لدى المغترب.
الشق الثاني مهندس بنفس الخبرات بالغربة " السعودية مثلا": الرواتب التي تعطيها الشركات الكويسه 6000-8000 ريال هذا في المتوسط للشركات المحترمه، طبعا لا بد أن يعي كل مهندس أنه لا يجوز أن يقل الراتب عن ذلك ، مع توفر الاتي : بدل سكن سنوي يعادل 3 شهور ، سياره بالوقود ، أجازة سنويه شهر مدفوع الأجر ، مكافأة نهاية مشروع إذا كان يعمل بالمقاولات لا تقل عن شهرين ، تذكرتين طيران له ولزوجته سنويا تصرف له سواء سافر أو لم يسافر ، تأمين صحي شامل له ولأسرته في مستشفيات ممتازه ، مكافأة نهاية خدمه راتب شهر عن كل سنه قضاها بالعمل . 
هذا وإن شاء الله سنتابع باقي النقاط التي طرحها الأخ المهاجر جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## tamer (2 يوليو 2008)

*حدث في الأردن*





02/07/2008
رفض المهندسون العاملون في شركة البوتاس/ وحدة ملح الصافي الاتفاق الذي أبرمه الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال مع الشركة أمس الأول في وزارة العمل والذي تعهدت فيه الشركة باستيعاب 60 عاملاً ضمن كوادرها وتعويض 140 آخرين بمبلغ 3 ملايين دينار.
وأكد هؤلاء المهندسون في مذكرة وجهوها أمس إلى نقيب المهندسين وائل السقا إصرارهم على مطالبهم باعتبارهم موظفين في شركة البوتاس ومن حقهم التمتع بالامتيازات التي يتمتع بها زملائهم المهندسين العاملين في الشركة.
واعتبر هؤلاء في مذكرتهم أن نقابة المهندسين هي التي تمثلهم وليس الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال، داعين النقابة اتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة للمحافظة على حقوقهم ومطالبهم.
وأكد السقا في تصريح صحفي دعم النقابة لمطالب أعضائها العاملين في شركة البوتاس وحدة ملح الصافي والتي من أبرزها اعتبارهم موظفين في الشركة وتعديل سلم رواتبهم.
وأشار إلى أن النقابة خاطبت مدير عام شركة البوتاس العربية وطلبت تحديد موعد معه لمقابلته لبحث مطالب المهندسين في وحدة الملح، مشدداً على أن النقابة ستتخذ الإجراءات المناسبة لضمان حق أعضائها.
وأضاف أن مهندسي وحدة الملح يعانون من التمييز مقارنة مع زملائهم المهندسين في نفس الشركة حيث أنه تم إعطاءهم هوية زائر بدلاً من الهوية الخاصة بالشركة.
كما أوضح السقا أن هناك فرق في الراتب الأساسي والعلاوة العائلية وعلاوة الموقع وغلاء المعيشة وعلاوة الوردية بينهم وبين زملائهم، مبيناً أن هناك تمييز في العلاج والتأمين الصحي المفتوح حيث أنهم محددون بسقف بسيط مقارنة مع باقي المهندسين العاملين في المواقع الأخرى.
وأشار إلى أن الشركة لا تمنحهم راتب الخامس عشر ولم يتم تصنيف مهندسي العقود، وتحرمهم من قرض الإسكان، وليس لأبنائهم منحة في التعليم الجامعي، بالإضافة إلى عدم إدخالهم في سلم الرواتب الجديد، وعدم إشراكهم في صندوق الادخار الخاص بالمهندسين، وكذلك لا يمنحون سكن عائلي.
ويذكر أن 200 عامل من وحدة الملح الصافي اعتصموا منذ عشرة أيام أمام مقر شركة البوتاس العربية احتجاجاً على عدم شمولهم بسلم الرواتب الجديد.


----------



## tamer (2 يوليو 2008)

أنا أضفت المشاركة اللي فاتت عشان ده مثال للتحرك الإيجابي لناس عايزة حقوقها
عرفوا إيه مطالبهم 
واجتمعوا
وفكروا
واتحركوا


----------



## أصداء (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أعتقد بأن تدني الرواتب شئ ساهم فيه المهندسين بحد ذاتهم فهم غير مجبورين أساسا بأن يقبلو عرض متدني السعر و يتوقعو فيما بعد أن الراتب سيرتفع فجأة !
وأنا باعتباري مهندسة قدمت لي عروض شغل كثيرة لي ولغيري بأسعار لا يقال عنها أكثر من أنها غريبة فعلاٌ ولكن بعضنا وافق عنها و البعض الآخر رفض وقد كنت ممن رفضوا لأنها بالنسبة إلي هي عبارة عن عملية إستغلال صريحة جداٌ.وهي بالآخر مسئلة قناعة تختلف من شخص للآخر.


----------



## إسلام علي (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم أنا شايف أنه الإصلاح بيكون من المنبع أو الأساس وهو الجامعة يعني حرام لما الدكتور يشتغل في مكتبه براحته ولما يبقى يفضى شويه يبقى ييجي يرمي كلمتين للعيال في المدرج طبعا مش كل الدكاتره أنا مثلا داخل الكلية عن حب قديم من ايام الإبتدائي بحب الهندسة والرسم والحساب وحل المشاكل الصعبة وداخل بقه الكليه منطلق وفجأة لقيت جو غير اللي كنت متوقعة ... عري البنات ... والمعيد يبيع هيبته في الكورسات عشان الفلوس ...والدكتور يعين ولاده معيدين بالدراع حتي لو ما بيفهموش حاجة من أساساه .... وقلما تجد الملتزم بمواعيد المحاضرة او السيكشن لدرجة انه نص الوقت واكثر بضيع هباءا انا اول سنه جالي إكتئاب وجبت مقبول بالعافيه ...ده بقه غير المواد اللي مالهاش لازمة والمعلومات العلمية الناقصة في موضع هي أهم ما تكون فيه ....والكتب الغاليه اللي بتوصلناش الا قبل الإمتحان بأسبوعين ... والشرطة والحرس اللي بتقمع حرية التفكير وووو .. ماتعدش ..........بس الصح هو عدم الإستسلام والحمد لله تجاهلت كل ده ومشيت في حالي واتعرفت علي أصحاب أغلى من الذهب وبفضل الله نعمل سوياً في مكتب إستشاري محترم ومرتب مقبول


----------



## إسلام علي (2 يوليو 2008)

كل اللي قلته ده بيؤدي في الآخر لضعف المستوى العلمي للطالب وبالتالي يطلع زي البفته البيضة أبيض يا ورد يستلقفه بقه المقاول الخبيث أو واحد إستغلالي ويقوله يا حبيبي تشتغل معانا ب 450 ج م وهتزيد بإذن الله لو أثبت كفاءة وتبقي 455 ج م والمواصلات والسكن عليه .!!!! انا واحد صحبي معيد دلوقتي يوم المناقشة الدكتور اعجب بيه وقاله تشتغل معايا ب 400 ج ؟؟؟


----------



## إنشائي طموح (2 يوليو 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، لكن ما عاد ينفع نتكلم في الواقع المرير ، إحنا بصدد التفكير بطريقة تكون فعالة قدر المستطاع . الواقع معروف لكن المستقبل بالعزيمة وعدم الاستسلام زي ما تقول أخ بشر ممكن نؤثر فيه


----------



## إنشائي طموح (2 يوليو 2008)

طبعا كتير مننا متغرب وكتير بيطلب منه لو يعرف مهندس لشركة أومؤسسة ، واجب على كل من يعرض عليه مثل هذا الأمر إنه يكون حريص على زميله إلي ممكن يجيبه ، يعني مثلا يبين لصاحب العمل إن المهندسين إلي أعرفهم ما يرضوش بأقل من راتب محدد وليكن 6000 ريال ومميزات محدده ويصر على ذلك لأن طبعا إلي جاي جديد جاي على عماه ومش عارف حاجه ، وطبعا ده حتى لو إن إلي أنا أكون سبب في مجيئه من الممكن أن يكون وضعه أفضل مني ، ده شئ يسعدني مش يزعلني لأنه في النهايه يعود علينا كلنا بأنه يعمل لنا قيمه في الغربه.


----------



## Abo Fares (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم..

من خلال هالمناقشة، كأني فهمت من إنو متوسط الرواتب بمصر الحبيبة حوالي 700-900 جنيه؟؟
إذا كان هالحكي مظبوط!!! بتكون هي النقطة الأساسية يلي لازم تبلشوا منها "إخواننا في مصر"..

يعني أنا بصراحة ما سافرت على مصر، وما بعرف شلون الأسعار هنيك، بس أكيد هالرواتب قليلة كتير..

صحي كتير مهندسين بيشتكوا من الرواتب عنا بسورية، بس الرواتب أكتر من هيك... يعني أقل راتب "يلي ما حدا بيرضى يشتغل فيه" هو الراتب الأساسي لوظيفة الدولة للمتوظف حديثاً واللي هو حوالي 10000 ليرة يعني بما يعادل 200 دولار بالشهر (شغل 8 ساعات لخمس أيام بالأسبوع)..

وهلأ زادت الشركات الخاصة عنا بسورية والرواتب بتبدأ من حوالي 20000 ليرة وطالع، يعني بما يعادل 400 دولار، وطبعاً لساتها مو هالرواتب المشجعة..

بأ بظن إنو الرواتب بمصر أقل بمنيح من الرواتب بسوريا (إلا إذا كانت أسعار المعيشة بمصر أرخص)، وهاد يمكن أحد الأجوبة عن التساؤلات ليش المصريين بياخدوا أقل من غيرهن برا.... والله أعلم..


----------



## محمد أحمد وهدان (2 يوليو 2008)

> من خلال هالمناقشة، كأني فهمت من إنو متوسط الرواتب بمصر الحبيبة حوالي 700-900 جنيه؟؟
> إذا كان هالحكي مظبوط!!! بتكون هي النقطة الأساسية يلي لازم تبلشوا منها "إخواننا في مصر"..
> 
> يعني أنا بصراحة ما سافرت على مصر، وما بعرف شلون الأسعار هنيك، بس أكيد هالرواتب قليلة كتير..
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا طالب مصري فى السنة الثالثة فى الكلية لا أعلم حقاً و بدقة متوسط الأرقام ولكن ما أستطيع أن أقوله فعلاً هو أن المرتبات فى مصر فى مجالنا متفاوتة بمعني لأن حسب سمعة ومكانة وكمية الشغل فى الشركة أو المكتب وحسب مزاج وشخصية صاحب العمل يفرض المرتب الذي يراه
مثلاً توجد شركات و مكاتب كبيرة تقدر قيمة المهندس تعطى مرتبات 3000-4000 للمهندس"425-570"دولار 
وهناك مكاتب استغلالية تعطى مرتبات 500-600 جنيه
وتوجد شركات ومكاتب تعطى مرتبات بين الأرقام دى لذلك المرتبات مختلفة ولا يوجد متوسط معروف لقبول العمل

أما بالنسبة للأسعار ففى الفترة الأخيرة زادت بشكل غير مسبوق وغير معقول



> صحي كتير مهندسين بيشتكوا من الرواتب عنا بسورية، بس الرواتب أكتر من هيك... يعني أقل راتب "يلي ما حدا بيرضى يشتغل فيه" هو الراتب الأساسي لوظيفة الدولة للمتوظف حديثاً واللي هو حوالي 10000 ليرة يعني بما يعادل 200 دولار بالشهر (شغل 8 ساعات لخمس أيام بالأسبوع)..


 
السبب فى أن المهندسين بيخطئوا و يقبلوا بالرواتب المتدنية أنه لو انتظر الراتب الكبير مش هييجى لأن فى ناس هتقبل بالراتب الصغير لحاد ما ربنا يسهل وياخد راتب أكبر فى مكان تاني وكأن شيئاً لم يكن 

أرجو توضيح أن المكاتب التي تعطي مرتبات صغيرة مش فقيرة ولا حاجة بالعكس أصحاب المكاتب يحبوا يوفروا كل اللي هيتدفع للمهندس ويأخده هو مكسب


----------



## محمد أحمد وهدان (2 يوليو 2008)

أسف على الإطالة ولكن هذا هو الوضع بالتفصيل 
وأرجو من المهندسين العرب أن يضحوا الحال القتصادي فى البلد بأمانه و ذكر متوسط الراتب للمهندسين

أري أن الحل هو عمل حد أدني للرواتب بما يتناسب مع البلد وظروفها والموضوع يحتاج مهندسين فى سوق العمل وعلى دراية كاملة بمتوسط الرواتب
شكراً لكل من ساهم فى حل أو إفادة من يحاول حل المشكلة


----------



## HATHAM (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكوم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أولا أحب اتقدم بخالص الشكر لما قام بعمل هذا الموضوع وطرحه للناقش 

انا شايف ان الكلام كله على المهندسين المصريين أى المهندسين الغالبه يلى اتربو على انهم يربطو الحمار مطرح ما يقوالهم صحبه وعلى عدم الكلام فى اى حوار يفيدهم ويفيد مجتمعهم وهذا ما فرضه عليهم الحكومه والدوله ... لا يوجد حريات ولا يوجد من يأخذ بحقوقنا ولا حتى أحد يقدر يجيب حقوقنا بتتكلمو على النقابه هى فين النقابه يللى بقالها أكثر من 10 سنوات تحت الحراسه ... وبتلكمو على المرتبات وهو يعنى الواحد كان لاقى مراتب كويس وقال لااا داه ما يقواله أى خريج , الحياه فى مصر بقيت كلها ممله سواء فى العمل أو فى الأجور .. مافيش جوده ولا رقابه ولا ضمير المقاول يبقا جاهل ويقولك تعمل كذا يبقا كذا وانتا مجرد صوره ومش عجبك مع السلامه فى غيرك ولو سافرت برده بيطلع عينك وتبقا حياتك كلها جحيم من الشغل للسكن ومن السكن للشغل وبمراتب بدوبك يقضيك تتجوز وده حلم أى مهندس متخرج جديد انه يخلص يروح الامارات يعملوا قرشين يرجع يتجوز وتخلص الحياه على كده وياريت يعرف يرجع برحته لا دا فى كفيل يمشيك بمزاجه ويطلع عينيك ومش عجبك مافيش مكافاة نهايه خدمه ويمكن يكون ليك باقى فلوس ومتخوتهاش وتأخد مغدرة 6 شهور وترجع ايديك وراء ورجلك قدام وترجع تانى لابوا 450 جنيه وانتا مضر تعمل ايه هترجع تأخد المصروف من أبوك ... يا جماعه الحياه فيها حكايات مالهاش أخر ابقا اسالو زميلكوم ايه الى كان بحلم بيه وايه اللى الواقع صدمه بيه وتسال زمائلك ليه اسال نفسك انتا كونت بتحلم بيه ولاقيت ايه وافتكر وانتا كونت فى الكليه والمهندس راح والمهندس جه وفى الأخر لما نزلت الموقع وشوقت المرار أكيد لعنت اليوم يلى دخلت فيه الهندسه ... 

مشكلتنا هى فى أنفسنا وفى شخصتنا لو قدرنا نغير المجتمع والفكر يلى عايش عليه هنوصل للحل ونقدر نحقق كل أحلامنا فى بيئة صالحه وبيها حرياااااااااات 
وشكراً .. 
مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج ادعوالى بالتوفيق


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس مصرى دفعة 2004
طبعا بعد ماتخرجت فوجئت ان مرتبى 400 جنيه مصرى قلت مش مشكلة المهم أخد خبرة خاصة انه كان قطاع عام وفيه مشاريع كتيرة بعدها دخلت الجيش بعد ما خرجت لقيت المرتب زاد بقى 1000 جنيه وساعات العمل قليلة بل وأيام العمل قد لا تتعدى فى بعض الأشهر 10 أيام
كان هذا حافزا لى أن أمارس نشاط خاص بجوار العمل وفعلا اتجهت فى اتجاهين 

الأول أن أصمم بعد العمارات والفلل فى المقطم والتجمع الخامس ثم أعطيها لأصحابها لكى يأتول بالترخيص مقابل مبلغ كويس

والثانى ؟أن أمارس تنفيذ بعض الأعمال من الباطن بصحبة مهندس معمارى صديق لى

فحدث ما كنت أخشاه
بعد أن أصمم العمارة يرجع لى صاحبها أكثر من عشر مرات بتغييرات قد أدخلها مهندس البلدية وتحتاج الى إعادة تصميم بعض الجزئيات أو تعديلها وهذا أمر فعلا ممل

وعلى الجانب الأخر قمنا بترخيص مكتب هندسى للمارسة أعمال التنفيذ واستأجرنا مكانا مميزا فى المنيل وبدأنا بتنفيذ أعمال تشطيبات فى مسجد بالعاشر من رمضان وكانت الطامة الكبرى
بعد ان نفذنا اعمال التشطيبات المتفق عليها بيننا وبين المقاول من الباطكن ونفذت فيها جميع أموالنا ماطل المقاول فى اعطائنا الفلوس رغم وجود اتفاق وعقد ولكنه لم يلتزم وتخيلوا لم نأخذ أموالنا الا مقطعة على خمس أجزاء فى مدة 8 شهور
وبالتالى توقفنا لضعف الامكانيات 

بعد ذلك ضاقت على الأرض بما لرحبت فى مصر وجائت ظروف مادية قاسية إضطرتنى للسفر وهو ما كنت أرفضه تماما من قبل ولا حتى فكرت فيه
ولما جاء العقد وافقت عليه لعدم خبرتى بحدود الرواتب فى السعودية ولكم أن تتخيلوا أنى مهندس مدنى خبرة أربع سنوات أعمل بمؤسسة مقاولات جديدة لم تعمل من قبل فأنا أول مهندس فيها أعمل كل شئ فنحن ننفذ مشاريع حكومية وأنا الذى أصمم وأنفذ وأحاسب العمال على رواتبهم وأصرف شيكات وأعمل مستخلصات وانتقل من بلد الى أخرى للبحث عن مناقصات وأقدم فيها وأدرس الأسعار وكل شئ
كل هذا براتب 2500 ريال
صدمت لما جئت الى هنا بكم المجهود المبذول وضعف المقابل
ولكنى ان شاء الله بعد شهر من الآن سأنتفض من هذه الغفلة وهذا السكوت وسأبلغم بما سيجرى ان شاء الله


----------



## إنشائي طموح (2 يوليو 2008)

منتظرين يا باشمهندس قوي وأتمنى أن تكون انتفاضة فعالة وايجابية ، وقد يجذوا حذوك الكثير


----------



## Ayman (2 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بداية أرجو من الله العلي الكبير ان يرزق كل من يقرأ هذه الكلمات من رزقه الذي لا ينفد
الاخ الكريم
كن على ثقة بأن ما تريده سيتحقق باذن الله و لا تمل من المطالبة بحقك دون بخس..المشكلة التي رأيتها في واقع عملي ..ان المهندس لا يضع نفسه الموضع الصحيح فمثلا طلبنا في الشركة مهندس مدني له صفات معينة فوجئنا بالعدد المقبل على الوظيفة لكن هذه ليست المشكله ..المشكله في أن متطلبات الوظيفة لا توجد في أحد الا قليل. ثانيا الكدر كان في حدود معينة للأسف لم نجد أحد طلب أكثر من نصف ما كان مقررا !!! اي ان طلب المهندس نفسه أقل كثيرا مما كان مقررا للوظيفة . بالطبع اذا كنت انا من سيدفع سأفكر ألف مرة و اقرر تقليل الكدر .
ايها المهندس : انت اكبر من ان تعمل موظفا تنتظر راتبك..فاذا لم يعجبك عملك او مقابله المادي فاتركه و اعمل وحدك في اي شيء ترى نفسك فيه. و نماذج النجاحات كثيرة لمهندسين تركوا عملهم لمشاكل او بدونها و استقلوا بنفسهم و هم الان رؤساء شركات كبرى.

اما عن تحديد الرواتب فهو يعتمد على عوامل كثيرة جدا منها
1- مجال العمل (ادارة-تنفيذ - تصميم-مكتب فني) فأعلاها في الغالب الادارة و ادناها في الغالب التصميم
2-شخصية المتقدم ( قوية و ادارية- ترس في ألة - متواكل - العمل الجماعي و هل يجيده - ضعيفة - سياسي او غير )
3-مكان العمل و هل هو بعيد و لا يوجد خدمات حوله 
4-اسم الشركة (احيانا تعتمد بعض الشركات على اسمها لتتخذه ذريعة لتقليل الرواتب! لان الموظف يريد سابقة عمل بها فقط)
5-الخبرة
6-تقدير التخرج و اسم الجامعة
7-مناسبة المتقدم للوظيفة

اما عن الارقام ارى ان لا يقل راتب حديث التخرج عن:
3500 جنيه مصري ان كان في مصر غير بعيد عن منزله
5000 ريال سعودي ان كان في السعودية 
500 دينار كويتي غير شامل السكن بالكويت

ارجو للجميع التوفيق و سعة الرزق


----------



## step6 (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اعرف اني الكلام دة من سنة تقريبا كانت رواتب المهندسين قليلة فى مصر وفي الخليج ولكن خلال السنة دة حصلت طفرة في المقاولات واذادات المشاريع فى مصر وخارجها وكثر الطلب على المهندسين المدنيين خاصة مما ادي الى نقص اعادا المهندسين فى سوق العمل وادي الى رفع رواتبهم وهناك مشاريع كثير تعطلت وتاخرت بسبب عدم وجود مهندسين وانا متابع رواتب المهندسين فى مصر وبعرف المهندسين اللي بيسافروا برة دلوقتى متوسط راتب المهندس في مصر من 2500 جنية مصري الى 4000 جنية مصري دة خبرة لحد 5 سنوات
والسفر الي السعودية بدا يبدأ من 5000 ريال لحد 7000 ريال قليل لما ينزل كفيل ويقول 3500 ريال وفى الغالب بيسافر من غير ما يسافر معاه مهندس على الراتب القليل دة قطر تبدا من 8000 ريال قطري.اما المهندسين اللي بيشتكوا من قلة رواتبهم 
فذنبهم على نفسهم هو نايم في بيتهم وعايز راتب عالي او قاعد مش بيدور على شغل وراضي بالممرططة
طيب ما جريدة الاهرام كل يوم اعلانات مطلوب مهندسين مدنيين لحد الصبح وفى شركات بتطلب ب 30 مهندس والى مسافر برة وراتبه قليل من الاول انا عارف انى مشكلتهم انهم اتفقوا على راتب فى وضع كانت الرواتب قليلة اصلا انا من رأي انهم يطالبوا بتسوية رواتب مع المهندسين الجدد او يغيروا الشركات لو كان فى السعودية يرجع ويسافر قطر او الامارات والعكس.دة طبعا المستقر فى عمله وراتبه قليل وهو راضي لو كان الاستقرار في صالحة طبعا فى مصلحتة هو.وعلي راي المثل لا يحك جلدك مثل أظافرك


----------



## إنشائي طموح (2 يوليو 2008)

عرض رائع أخ أيمن. و step6
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يوليو 2008)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اعرف اني الكلام دة من سنة تقريبا كانت رواتب المهندسين قليلة فى مصر وفي الخليج ولكن خلال السنة دة حصلت طفرة في المقاولات واذادات المشاريع فى مصر وخارجها وكثر الطلب على المهندسين المدنيين خاصة مما ادي الى نقص اعادا المهندسين فى سوق العمل وادي الى رفع رواتبهم وهناك مشاريع كثير تعطلت وتاخرت بسبب عدم وجود مهندسين وانا متابع رواتب المهندسين فى مصر وبعرف المهندسين اللي بيسافروا برة دلوقتى متوسط راتب المهندس في مصر من 2500 جنية مصري الى 4000 جنية مصري دة خبرة لحد 5 سنوات
> والسفر الي السعودية بدا يبدأ من 5000 ريال لحد 7000 ريال قليل لما ينزل كفيل ويقول 3500 ريال وفى الغالب بيسافر من غير ما يسافر معاه مهندس على الراتب القليل دة قطر تبدا من 8000 ريال قطري.اما المهندسين اللي بيشتكوا من قلة رواتبهم
> فذنبهم على نفسهم هو نايم في بيتهم وعايز راتب عالي او قاعد مش بيدور على شغل وراضي بالممرططة
> طيب ما جريدة الاهرام كل يوم اعلانات مطلوب مهندسين مدنيين لحد الصبح وفى شركات بتطلب ب 30 مهندس والى مسافر برة وراتبه قليل من الاول انا عارف انى مشكلتهم انهم اتفقوا على راتب فى وضع كانت الرواتب قليلة اصلا انا من رأي انهم يطالبوا بتسوية رواتب مع المهندسين الجدد او يغيروا الشركات لو كان فى السعودية يرجع ويسافر قطر او الامارات والعكس.دة طبعا المستقر فى عمله وراتبه قليل وهو راضي لو كان الاستقرار في صالحة طبعا فى مصلحتة هو.وعلي راي المثل لا يحك جلدك مثل أظافرك


 
although i'm not from Egypt, but i think you're right 99%... and eng. Ayman is right too, but he's 100%. lol

i think all of you shouldn't despair like what eng. Hatham does!!! "he's still a fresh graduate, and if that's his feeling from the beginning, i think he'll not be able to do anything better than now... so i think we should live the life, believe in Allah and do our best

good luck for all of you


----------



## إنشائي طموح (3 يوليو 2008)

thank you abo al holol 

we should live the life, believe in Allah and do our best


----------



## سوسن الصين (3 يوليو 2008)

هذه الصورة جميلة جدا، أحبها


----------



## مدنيستى (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يا جماعه بجد انا شايف ان وجهه نظر المهندس ستيب فعلا صح لدرجه كبيره واننا ملحظين كلنا الطفره الاستثماريه ديه كلنا بنشوف دلوقتى اعلانات ضخمه جدا عن شركات مقاولات اجنبيه وعربيه ومصريه ومدن جديده وقرى جديده وعلى سبيل المثال مشاريع مدينتى لطلعت مصطفى واعمار مصر وداماك العقاريه وعامر والدره و الرواد وكتير وكتير وانا فاعلا بشوف ان الطلب على المهندسين المدنيين والعماره زايد جدا دلوقتى بره مصر وجوه حتى احنا كا طلبه فى الكليه حسنا ده من المعيدين والدكاتره من كثره حثهم لنا على الاهتمام بالدراسه وسرعه التخرج لان السوق العربى فعلا محتاج من المهندسين المدنى الكثير عن لسان الدكاتره وان هناك قله فى السوق وانا شايف ان المهندس الذى لا يستطيع معرفه قدر نفسه حاليا فى ظل هذه الطلب القوى على المهندسين المدنى فى الوطن العربى هو الذى يجنى على نفسه على فكره ده مش مجرد رااى كا طالب بكليه الهندسه قسم مدنى بس انا ليا الكثير من الاصدقاء الى متخرجين من نفس القسم واقسم بالله انهم بياخدوا السيلرى الى بيطلبوه فى اى مكتب او شركه داخل مصر وايضا خارج مصر وبالذات السعوديه لان السوق السعودى فعلا بيطلب حاليا مهندسين مدنيين مصريين بالحاح لدرجه انى بشوف اعلانات فى عدد الاهرام بتاع الجمعه بتكرر كل اسبوع بنفس الصيغه ونفس الشركه وده دليل على ان الناس ديه محتاج ومش لاقيه انا شايف ان لو المهندس واثق من قدراته وكف فى عمله حتى لو مش خبره (بالتدريب الصيفى بس )وقدراته فى التعامل مع برامج الهندسه المدنيه بالحاسب الالى جيده يستطيع الان فى مصر ان يجد فرصه عمل جيده بمرتب محترم لا يقل عن 2500 جنيه مصرى بس بشويه مجهود وبحث جيد وقدره على التفاوض ومعرفه مدى احتياج سوق العمل ليا كمهندس المتمثل فى الشركه او المكتب الى اناا متقدمله مع احترامى الشديد جدا جدا لجميع اراى مهندسينا الكبار الذين استفدت من اراهم كثيرا اسف للاطاله عليكم .................
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## البوليتكنك (3 يوليو 2008)

طيب يا جماعة شو بالنسبة المهندسين الفلسطينيين


----------



## abumo3az (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا
العنوان لفت نظرى وقرأت بعض المداخلات 
وكنت عايز اخد رأى الأخوة المهندسين 
انا مهندس انشائى خبرة 6 سنوات ( تصميم )
وافقت على عرض من المجموعة الاستشارية فى الرياض بمرتب 4 الاف ريال وبدل مواصلات 400 ريال 
وبدل سكن عائلى 3 شهور + رعاية طبية لى ووللزوجة واثنين من الأولاد
وتذاكر السفر على حساب المكتب
يا ريت اعرف من الأخوة الزملاء رايهم فى العرض دة
علما بأن راتبى فى الشركة التى اعمل بها 750 جنيه ( حكومة طبعاً )
ويا ريت اعرف المصاريف اللى ممكن هاصرفها انا والزوجة فى الشهر هايكون كام فى المتوسط يعنى - على فكرة انا عندى ولد واحد 3 سنوات وفى انتظار الثانى بعد 4 شهور ان شاء الله 
فى انتظار رايكم يا جماعة اللى يهمنى جداً​


----------



## أحمد شلبي (3 يوليو 2008)

م_كنزي قال:


> للعلم ان مهندسه مصريه اعمل بمكتب استشاري بمصر
> 
> المرتبات لحديثي التخرج كالاتي
> 8 ساعات مكتب دكتور استشاري من 300-450
> ...



عذرا أختي لكن من يعمل مع دكتور لا بد و أن يصل لهذا الحال
للأسف مكاتب الدكاترة في مصر أشد المؤسسات استغلالا للمهندسين 
مرتب حديث التخرج يبدأ من 1100 جنيه لمهندس المكتب الفني
ومن 1200 جنيه لمهندس الموقع ويزداد المرتب سنويا 250 جنيه على الأقل
إذا كان حالكم غير هذا فابحثوا عن الأفضل فهو موجود


----------



## محمد ديب (4 يوليو 2008)

اخوانى انا مهندس مصرى مقيم بالسعودية راتب المهندس خبرة 10 سنين وما فوق وصل 15000ريال ويوجد قلة فى المهندسن والرجا من اى مهندس لايسافر باقل من 10000 ريال حتى لو حديث التخرج


----------



## محمد ديب (4 يوليو 2008)

*مازلت اكرر السوق السعودى بحاجة لمهندسين كتير جدا والمهندس الحديث التخرج لايقل راتبة عن 10000 والخبرة 15000*ريال


----------



## abumo3az (4 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا
العنوان لفت نظرى وقرأت بعض المداخلات 
وكنت عايز اخد رأى الأخوة المهندسين 
انا مهندس انشائى خبرة 6 سنوات ( تصميم )
وافقت على عرض من المجموعة الاستشارية فى الرياض بمرتب 4 الاف ريال وبدل مواصلات 400 ريال 
وبدل سكن عائلى 3 شهور + رعاية طبية لى ووللزوجة واثنين من الأولاد
وتذاكر السفر على حساب المكتب
يا ريت اعرف من الأخوة الزملاء رايهم فى العرض دة
علما بأن راتبى فى الشركة التى اعمل بها 750 جنيه ( حكومة طبعاً )
ويا ريت اعرف المصاريف اللى ممكن هاصرفها انا والزوجة فى الشهر هايكون كام فى المتوسط يعنى - على فكرة انا عندى ولد واحد 3 سنوات وفى انتظار الثانى بعد 4 شهور ان شاء الله 
فى انتظار رايكم يا جماعة اللى يهمنى جداً​


----------



## abumo3az (4 يوليو 2008)

يا ريت الأخوة المهندسين المقيمين فى السعودية ابداء رايهم لأنى فى اشد الحاجة الية


----------



## مسلم (4 يوليو 2008)

HATHAM قال:


> السلام عليكوم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أولا أحب اتقدم بخالص الشكر لما قام بعمل هذا الموضوع وطرحه للناقش
> 
> انا شايف ان الكلام كله على المهندسين المصريين أى المهندسين الغالبه يلى اتربو على انهم يربطو الحمار مطرح ما يقوالهم صحبه وعلى عدم الكلام فى اى حوار يفيدهم ويفيد مجتمعهم وهذا ما فرضه عليهم الحكومه والدوله ... لا يوجد حريات ولا يوجد من يأخذ بحقوقنا ولا حتى أحد يقدر يجيب حقوقنا بتتكلمو على النقابه هى فين النقابه يللى بقالها أكثر من 10 سنوات تحت الحراسه ... وبتلكمو على المرتبات وهو يعنى الواحد كان لاقى مراتب كويس وقال لااا داه ما يقواله أى خريج , الحياه فى مصر بقيت كلها ممله سواء فى العمل أو فى الأجور .. مافيش جوده ولا رقابه ولا ضمير المقاول يبقا جاهل ويقولك تعمل كذا يبقا كذا وانتا مجرد صوره ومش عجبك مع السلامه فى غيرك ولو سافرت برده بيطلع عينك وتبقا حياتك كلها جحيم من الشغل للسكن ومن السكن للشغل وبمراتب بدوبك يقضيك تتجوز وده حلم أى مهندس متخرج جديد انه يخلص يروح الامارات يعملوا قرشين يرجع يتجوز وتخلص الحياه على كده وياريت يعرف يرجع برحته لا دا فى كفيل يمشيك بمزاجه ويطلع عينيك ومش عجبك مافيش مكافاة نهايه خدمه ويمكن يكون ليك باقى فلوس ومتخوتهاش وتأخد مغدرة 6 شهور وترجع ايديك وراء ورجلك قدام وترجع تانى لابوا 450 جنيه وانتا مضر تعمل ايه هترجع تأخد المصروف من أبوك ... يا جماعه الحياه فيها حكايات مالهاش أخر ابقا اسالو زميلكوم ايه الى كان بحلم بيه وايه اللى الواقع صدمه بيه وتسال زمائلك ليه اسال نفسك انتا كونت بتحلم بيه ولاقيت ايه وافتكر وانتا كونت فى الكليه والمهندس راح والمهندس جه وفى الأخر لما نزلت الموقع وشوقت المرار أكيد لعنت اليوم يلى دخلت فيه الهندسه ...
> ...




أخي الكريم مع إحترامي لك و لكني أعترض على إسلوبك فى الحوار ...... أنا مهندس مصري حديث التخرج و رأيي إن المهندس المصري من أكفأ المهندسين العرب إن لم يكن من أكفأ مهندسي العالم على الإطلاق بدليل أنا اتعرفت على ناس كتير من المنتدى و ابديت رأيي فى مشاكل كتير و كان في ناس فاكراني مهندس خبرة رغم إني حديث التخرج و فى إنتظار النتيجة بس الفرق بيكون بين واحد مستسلم للواقع بتاعه و راضي بيه سواء حلو أو وحش و واحد بيحاول يحسن الحلو و بيغير الوحش 

أنا زمايلي كلهم مهندسين و كلهم كانو بيتكلمو بنفس اللهجة كده و أنا الوحيد اللى باكون قاعد معاهم و اقولهم فى فرق بينى و بينكم .... انا هتخرج من الكلية هلاقى الشغل هو اللى بيدور عليا مش انا اللى هدور عليه و بالفعل هما متخرجين بقالهم سنه و لسه ماسكين شغل قريب و انا لسه مستنى النتيجة و الحمد لله نازل شغل قريب يعنى التشاؤم أخرهم سنه كاملة 

أما بالنسبة لنقطة ان محدش بياخد بحقك فانى أعتقد ان بديهي جدا ان محدش بياخد بحق حد كل واحد بياخد حقة بنفسه

اما بالنسبى لتشبيه ان المهندس المصري بيربط ( معذرة ) الحمار مكان ما يقول صاحبه فدى بترجع لشخصية المهندس .... فى مهندس بيرضخ لكلام و لرأى المقاول الجاهل و أنا فى رأيي إن ده ميستاهلش بكلريوس هندسة لأن معني إنه يوافق واحد فى كلامه و هو عارف ان الواحد ده غلطان معنى كده ان معندوش ثقة فى نفسه و لا فى عقله و أهم حاجة عند المهندس الثقة فى النفس 

و كلمة أخيرة عبارة عن حكمة إنجليزية سمعتها 

Humans are devided into Engineers and others 


فيما معناه ان الناس عبارة عن مهندسين و ناس تانية 
متهيألي الحكمة مفهومة 
نصيحتي ليك تغير وجهة النظر المتشائمة دي و بدل ما تشتكى تحاول تغير فى أوضاع بلدك 

و أأسف على خشونة لهجتي


----------



## galahamed75 (4 يوليو 2008)

*المرتبات فى مصر فى تحسن*

انا املك شركة مقاولات صغيرة مرتب المهندس دفعة 2007 1650 جنيها + الانتقالات + الاقامة 
ومهندس 2008 اعتقد فى حدود 1300 + الانتقالات أعتقد انه هذة الرواتب جيدة فى البداية


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يوليو 2008)

abumo3az قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> العنوان لفت نظرى وقرأت بعض المداخلات
> وكنت عايز اخد رأى الأخوة المهندسين
> ...


 
يا جماعة حدا يرد على أخونا abumo3az

بالتوفيق أخي abumo3az ، وانشالله بيربو بعزك ودلالك..


----------



## حسان2 (4 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> يا جماعة حدا يرد على أخونا abumo3az
> 
> بالتوفيق أخي abumo3az ، وانشالله بيربو بعزك ودلالك..


اذا كان لا بد لي من ابداء رأيي ب
العرض المقدم للأخ abumo3az فكلمة واحدة تكفي: مرفووووووووووووووووووووووض ولا يتناسب مع وضع السوق في الخليج وبعيد جدا عن الوسطي لوضع مماثل


----------



## abumo3az (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على اهتمامك يا بشمهندس أبوالحلول
الأخ حسان لازم تعرف ان الوضع فى مصر غير مبشر بالمرة
يعنى انا بقولك انا مرتبى 750 بعد ست سنوات خبرة
وانا شايف ان السفر فكرة كويسة حتى ولو كان المرتب ضعيف نسبيا 
واللى اعرفة ان المرتب بيزيد بمرور الوقت فى الخليج
يعنى ممكن اشوف عرض افضل بعد سنه مثلا
المهم الواحد يبدأ 
لكن الاستمرار فى مصر فى ظل هذا الوضع اصبح مستحيل


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يوليو 2008)

abumo3az قال:


> مشكور على اهتمامك يا بشمهندس أبوالحلول
> الأخ حسان لازم تعرف ان الوضع فى مصر غير مبشر بالمرة
> يعنى انا بقولك انا مرتبى 750 بعد ست سنوات خبرة
> وانا شايف ان السفر فكرة كويسة حتى ولو كان المرتب ضعيف نسبيا
> ...


 
العفو م. abumo3az.. بس يا أخي دور على عروض تانية... والله في كتير مهندسين بخبرة أقل عم ياخدوا عروض دبل..


----------



## abumo3az (4 يوليو 2008)

_للأسف اخى ابوالحلول_
_الفرص المعروضة كلها ضعيفة_
_الكفيل بيجى مصر على مكاتب السفر وبيدور على ارخص الأسعار لا يبحث عن الكفاءة للأسف ولكن يبحث عن من يقبل العرض الأقل_
_انا تقريبا بقالى سنة بدور على عروض كويسة ومش لاقى_
_واملى بعد سنه من العمل فى السعودية الاقى عروض افضل_
_انا بس عايز اسأل انا فى المتوسط هاصرف كام فى الشهر علما بأن مكان العمل بالرياض_


----------



## حسان2 (4 يوليو 2008)

abumo3az قال:


> مشكور على اهتمامك يا بشمهندس أبوالحلول
> الأخ حسان لازم تعرف ان الوضع فى مصر غير مبشر بالمرة
> يعنى انا بقولك انا مرتبى 750 بعد ست سنوات خبرة
> وانا شايف ان السفر فكرة كويسة حتى ولو كان المرتب ضعيف نسبيا
> ...



الأخ الكريم abumo3az 
ربما الوضع في مصر كما تصف غير مشجع وصعب, ولكنني أبديت راي استنادا لخبرتي في الخليج اللذي أعمل فيه "في أكثر من بلد فيه" منذ حوالي عشرة أعوام, اليوم مهندس خبرة 6 سنوات في الخليج وسطي الراتب الشهري 10000 ريال اضافة للسكن 
ولا بد لي أن ألفت نظرك أن بدل السكن العائلي المعروض عليك "3*4000=12000 ريال في السنة" لا يكفي لاستئجار سرير في غرفة في قطر مثلا
في النهاية ظروفك وتقديرك لامكانياتك هي التي تحكم وما ذكرته لمساعدتك في أخذ فكرة عن الواقع الحالي في الخليج


----------



## abumo3az (4 يوليو 2008)

اخى حسان اشكرك على تواصلك معى 
وانا هنا اتحدث عن السعودية وليس قطر
زملائى الذين عملوا فى السعودية علمت منهم ان ايجار شقة متوسطة الحال يكلف 10000 ريال فى السنه
وبالنسبة للراتب اخبرونى اننى ممكن ان اعمل شغل تصميم خاص خارج المكتب وهو هناك بكثرة 
وكما ذكرت من قبل الوضع فى مصر سىء جدا 
واملى كبير فى المولى عزوجل ان يتحسن الوضع بمرور الوقت واكتساب الخبرة فى السعودية ان يزيد الراتب وتتحسن الأوضاع. 
والمرتبات عموما المعروضة علينا فى مصر من قبل المكاتب الاستشارية ضعيفة جدا 
انا بقالى سنه ببحث عن عرض جيد ومش لاقى
والتوفيق من عند الله قبل اى شىء


----------



## step6 (4 يوليو 2008)

اخي ابو معاذ راسلنى ع الخاص الان وسوف اعطيك ارقام تليفونات تسافر على راتب اعلى من 6000 ريال و3 شهور بدل سكن 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

الرجاء عدم وضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
الإدارة


----------



## حسان2 (4 يوليو 2008)

abumo3az قال:


> اخى حسان اشكرك على تواصلك معى
> وانا هنا اتحدث عن السعودية وليس قطر
> زملائى الذين عملوا فى السعودية علمت منهم ان ايجار شقة متوسطة الحال يكلف 10000 ريال فى السنه
> وبالنسبة للراتب اخبرونى اننى ممكن ان اعمل شغل تصميم خاص خارج المكتب وهو هناك بكثرة
> ...


أخي الكريم abumo3az أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في عملك الجديد
ربما التكاليف في السعودية تختلف عن قطر ولكن أنصحك التأكد من الأرقام التي ذكرتها لأنها تبدو لي غير واقعية مهما كان الفرق بين السعودية وقطر أو أبو ظبي أو أي بلد خليجي آخر
كما قلت رحلة الأف ميل تبدأ بخطوة, وفقك الله في خطاك وأعانك على مشاق الحياة


----------



## abumo3az (4 يوليو 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

الرجاء عدم وضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
الإدارة


----------



## إنشائي طموح (4 يوليو 2008)

بايل قال:


> أخي الكريم مع إحترامي لك و لكني أعترض على إسلوبك فى الحوار ...... أنا مهندس مصري حديث التخرج و رأيي إن المهندس المصري من أكفأ المهندسين العرب إن لم يكن من أكفأ مهندسي العالم على الإطلاق بدليل أنا اتعرفت على ناس كتير من المنتدى و ابديت رأيي فى مشاكل كتير و كان في ناس فاكراني مهندس خبرة رغم إني حديث التخرج و فى إنتظار النتيجة بس الفرق بيكون بين واحد مستسلم للواقع بتاعه و راضي بيه سواء حلو أو وحش و واحد بيحاول يحسن الحلو و بيغير الوحش
> 
> أنا زمايلي كلهم مهندسين و كلهم كانو بيتكلمو بنفس اللهجة كده و أنا الوحيد اللى باكون قاعد معاهم و اقولهم فى فرق بينى و بينكم .... انا هتخرج من الكلية هلاقى الشغل هو اللى بيدور عليا مش انا اللى هدور عليه و بالفعل هما متخرجين بقالهم سنه و لسه ماسكين شغل قريب و انا لسه مستنى النتيجة و الحمد لله نازل شغل قريب يعنى التشاؤم أخرهم سنه كاملة
> 
> ...


 
كلمات رائعة من شخص رائع بايل مشكور وإلى الأمام


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

يا خولنا الارقام دى قديمه جدا
فى هذه الايام اقل حد للمهندس المدنى حديث التخرج هو 3500+عربيه +سكن فى السعوديه
وفى واحد زملنا حديث مسافر قطر على 5000
ايضا مهندس مدنى فى دبى خبره 8سنين مش هتصدقوا عقده 16000


----------



## Ayman (5 يوليو 2008)

eng Mohamed_2010 قال:


> يا خولنا الارقام دى قديمه جدا
> فى هذه الايام اقل حد للمهندس المدنى حديث التخرج هو 3500+عربيه +سكن فى السعوديه
> وفى واحد زملنا حديث مسافر قطر على 5000
> ايضا مهندس مدنى فى دبى خبره 8سنين مش هتصدقوا عقده 16000



السلام عليكم...
أخي 5000 في قطر قليل جدا جدا !
أما 16000 في دبي دون السكن فليس بالعرض الجيد ..
أرجو ان لا ننسى صلب الموضوع و هو هادف: تحديد حد أدنى لرواتب المهندسين المغتربين و ليس مناقشة العروض.
تقبل احترامي


----------



## مسلم (5 يوليو 2008)

إنشائي طموح قال:


> كلمات رائعة من شخص رائع بايل مشكور وإلى الأمام



مشكور أخي يحيى على تفاعلك


----------



## م_كنزي (6 يوليو 2008)

ويا ترى كيف اصلا هتقدر تحدد راتب المهندسين؟؟؟...

اللي اعرفه بمصر ان السفارة لاتقبل سفر اي مهندس بعقد براتب اقل من 3500ريال سعودي لو درهم اماراتي..


----------



## إنشائي طموح (6 يوليو 2008)

منتصف العمر قال:


> المهندسين الاعزاء : من خلال تفاعلكم وحماسكم مع الموضوع انا ايضا تفاعلت معكم واشد على ايديكم
> انا آسف واسحب العرض اللي هو قليل فعلا واكتفي بالتفاعل معكم وتأييدكم بأن لاتقبلو الا فوق الـ عشرة الاف دولار
> مبسوطين الحين مني .... ؟


 
اسف لتأخر الرد على هذه الرساله طبعا هذا يا أخي منتصف العمر تهكم وسخرية لا داعي لها انت كما قلت سعودي وصاحب مؤسسة مقاولات ، أرى فعلا أن ما عرضته قليل جدا وأكيد أنت أكثر من يعلم ذلك ، أعلم الكثير من مؤسسات المقاولات التي لا تستطيع تحمل راتب مهندس بيكون عندها عامل أو نجار فاهم في الشغل شويه وبيمشي الحال ، وممكن انك تمشي بنفس الطريقه ، الله يوفقنا وإياك،،


----------



## محمد أبوعمر (6 يوليو 2008)

الحمد لله أن أعزنا بالاسلام ومهما أبتغينا العزة فى غيره أدلنا الله لو ان ك منا وضع نصب عييه ان رزقه بيد ربه وأن يطلب رزقه بعزة نفس لما حدث للمهندسين مايحدث لهم فى دول الخليج يجب أن تضع شروطك الواضحة ياأخى قبل السفر والرزق على الله أقل راتب للخريج فى الامارات 5000درهم


----------



## محمد أبوعمر (6 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أبا محمد مااروع هذا المشهد فسبحان من جع القلوب تهوى وتهفو الى بيته الحرام


----------



## إنشائي طموح (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ أبو عمر ، وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير


----------



## وليد بركات (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس في السعودية وانصح اي متقدم للعمل بالخليج الا يقل راتبة عن 5000 ريال حديث التخرج
و8000 لمن لة خبري تتعدي 4 سنوات حيث اننا السبب الوحيد في تدني رواتبنا (المصريين)
حيث ان رواتب اللبنانيين والسورين تفوق ضعف رواتب المصريين لمن لهم نفس العمر والخبرة وذلك لوضعهم نظام معين للرواتب يتم الالتزام به حيث اعرف مراقبين لبنانيين في نفس الشركة التي اعمل بها تتعدي رواتبهم 8000 ريال بينما انا مهندس مدني وراتبي 5000 ريال وخبرتي 6 سنوات لذا يجب ان نتكاتف لتعديل اوضاعنا والله المستعان..


----------



## إنشائي طموح (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي وليد ، ولكن نريد اليه معينه لتصحيح أوضاع قائمة حاليا ، وليوفقنا الله


----------



## مهندس سعـودي (6 يوليو 2008)

محمد ديب قال:


> *مازلت اكرر السوق السعودى بحاجة لمهندسين كتير جدا والمهندس الحديث التخرج لايقل راتبة عن 10000 والخبرة 15000*ريال


مرحبا اخي ,,
من يقدر يدفع لخريج 10000 ريال ، صعبه جدا بل مستحيل لراتب مهندس سعودي ..! فمبالك بمتعاقد , حيث ان ارامكوا السعودية " اكبر الشركات النفطيه بالعالم " تعطي رواتب للخريج السعودي تقريبا 8500 ريال + بدل سكن ونقل


----------



## إنشائي طموح (6 يوليو 2008)

مهندس سعـودي قال:


> مرحبا اخي ,,
> من يقدر يدفع لخريج 10000 ريال ، صعبه جدا بل مستحيل لراتب مهندس سعودي ..! فمبالك بمتعاقد , حيث ان ارامكوا السعودية " اكبر الشركات النفطيه بالعالم " تعطي رواتب للخريج السعودي تقريبا 8500 ريال + بدل سكن ونقل


 
طبعا ده رقم ممكن ياخده مهندس خبره وانا اعرف مهندسين بيحصلوا على اكثر من ذلك لكنهم خبره
لكن متعاقد حديث لايجب ان يقل عن 5000 ريال بالاضافة للسكن والمواصلات والميزات الاخرى

وشاكر لك أخي


----------



## ايمن عوض (6 يوليو 2008)

*طنطا غربيه*

انا مشرف فنى خبرة 5 سنوات 
رقم الموبايل0106987749


----------



## arab-eng (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا هقولكم علي الوضع الحالي والملخص بالنسبه للازمه في مصر 
انه فيه مهندسين خريجين حديث من معاهد خاصه ومستواهم ضعيف ارتضو ان يعملو بمرتبات ضعيفه فهبطو السوق والمرتبات لذلك فان اصحاب الخبره ومع الاستثمارات الضخمه في دول الخليج في الانشاءات فقررو المهندسين ان يسافرو ب 3000 ريال يعني حوالي 4500 مصري بدلا من 1000 و1200 مصري حوالي 4 اضعاف
ومع الطلب الزائد علي المهندسي نفي الداخل والخارج ودخول الباقي الجيش اصبح الان هناك ندرة مهندسين فارتفعت الاجور حتي ولو كان حديث ميعرفش حاجه فظلم النخبه قديما وحديثا بسبب هؤلاء بتوع المعاهد الخاصه ضعاف المستوي .
انا شخصيا اعمل في 3 شغلانات
ونفسي اليوم يبأ 72 ساعه
وعايز اخد رايكم في حاجه 
انا حديث التخرج 2007
اشتغلت ب 1000 وبعد 3 شهور بأ 1250 وبعد ذلك بشهر طلبت زيادة المرتب في الارتفاع الاخير للاسعار بعد زيادة المرتبات 30 % 
ولم يستجيب وقالولي هنعمل دراسه علي المرتبات في السوق ونيموني شهر كمان فبدأت ادور علي شغل فوجدت اعلان الهيئة العربيه للتصنيع فأدمت ونجحت ولما قلتلهم ان انا ماشي قالولي ققعد وهنظبطلك المرتب ووصلومعايا الي 1750 وانا قلتلهم لا انا رايح الهيئه وبصراحه انا مش عارف انا صح ولا غلط مع العلم ان مرتبات الهيئه اجمالي 1200وفيها مزايا كتير حلوه زي التأمين الصحي في مستشفيات الهيئه ممكن تعمل قرض اسكان ب 20000 جنيه تسدهم علي مدي عمرك في الهيئه شنطه رمضان شنطة العيد والمولد تقصيط منتجات الهيئه من تليفزيونات ومكانس الخ علي 36 شهر بدون فوائد وكتير وكير من المزايا


----------



## arab-eng (7 يوليو 2008)

وكمان جالي اكثر من عرض سفر منهم في الامارات في شركة مقاولات علي 4500 درهم في امارة الفجيره سكن عازب وسياره وتذاكر طيران وكمان غي السعوديه في البلديه حكومه 3000 ريال و3 شهور سنويا سكن وسياره وتذاكر طيران وكمان في شركة مقاولات ب 4500 ريال بس انا مش هسافر دلوقتي ناوي اقعد سنتين في الهيئه لحاد ما اتثبت واعمل اجازه بدون مرتب او حتي استقيل واسافر يكون السوق ولع وخبرتي زادت والراتب زاد وبعدين اقعدسنتين في الخارج ارجع اتجوز واصرف الباقي علي علم ادارة المشروعات واشتغل بالعلم ده جوه مصر وربنا يحسن ختامنا 
اطلب النصح والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أنا مهندس مصري حديث التخرج 2007 تخصص جيوتكنيك 

جي لي عقد في الإمارات علي مرتب 4500 درهم شهر أجازة في السنة مدفوع وتذاكر طيران أيضا بس السكن والأكل والمواصلات عليا فكنت عايز استفسر من حضراتكم هل المرتب كويس وأيضا عن أسعار السكن في الإمارات والمعيشة عامة وممكن أوفر كام من المرتب

موضوع جميل جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود


----------



## إنشائي طموح (8 يوليو 2008)

أبو العلاء المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا مهندس مصري حديث التخرج 2007 تخصص جيوتكنيك
> 
> ...


 
مع الأسف عرض سيء مهندس أبو العلاء ، أقل من 9000 درهم بالامارات غير جيد
ممكن هذا العرض بالسعودية في البداية ولكن السكن والمواصلات على صاحب العمل ، وفقنا الله و إياك


----------



## المهندس نجم الدين (8 يوليو 2008)

المهندسين القادمين من شرق أسياء ضربوا الأسعار وتكلفة المعيشة والإيجارات زادت ولا قوة الا بالله .


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (8 يوليو 2008)

إنشائي طموح قال:


> مع الأسف عرض سيء مهندس أبو العلاء ، أقل من 9000 درهم بالامارات غير جيد
> ممكن هذا العرض بالسعودية في البداية ولكن السكن والمواصلات على صاحب العمل ، وفقنا الله و إياك


 

شكرا للإيضاح 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## welly76 (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ... ايش رايك في راتب 35000 ريال / الشهر بدولة قطر:
لدي احد المعارف خريج 2001 ويتقاضى هذا الراتب؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## welly76 (10 يوليو 2008)

اللهم لا حسد ..... القصة ارزاق بيد الله عز وجل نسال الله العافية والسلامة


----------



## محمد الخواص (10 يوليو 2008)

والله يا اخونا العمليه في الاخر ارزاق والله اعلم الي موافق علي الراتب ده ظروفه ايه واحواله ولكن لابد من تفكير في الحل هل من الممكن عمل نقابه للمهندسين المغتربين في كل اماره لحفظ حقوققهم او رابطه للمهندسين المصرين او جمعيه او اي مؤسسه تساعد المهندسين علي السفر ويشترك بها المهندس باشتراك شهري مقابل المحافظه علي حقوقه والدفاع عنها


----------



## إنشائي طموح (10 يوليو 2008)

محمد الخواص قال:


> والله يا اخونا العمليه في الاخر ارزاق والله اعلم الي موافق علي الراتب ده ظروفه ايه واحواله ولكن لابد من تفكير في الحل هل من الممكن عمل نقابه للمهندسين المغتربين في كل اماره لحفظ حقوققهم او رابطه للمهندسين المصرين او جمعيه او اي مؤسسه تساعد المهندسين علي السفر ويشترك بها المهندس باشتراك شهري مقابل المحافظه علي حقوقه والدفاع عنها


 والله فكرة ممتازه جدا ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (10 يوليو 2008)




----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (10 يوليو 2008)

فكرة جيدة جدا والله بس ياريت لو تتنفذ


----------



## alileith (11 يوليو 2008)

اخواني الأعزاء 
هذه مشكلة عويصة ليست في دول الخليج ولكن لكافة الدول العربية 
المشكلة بالنسبة للدول العربية والعراق على سبيل الخصوص هو كون استصعاب اصحاب الاموال دفع مبلغ كذا للمهندس في حين انه يكون في قمة السعادة والرضا اذا ما وضف مشرف او اي منصب لشخص غير مهندس ويدقع له اضعاف راتب المهندس ( احيانا يصل الى نصف ما يتقاضه عامل بسيط ) وذلك يرحع لسبب اما للغيرة من عدم تمكنه من دخول كلية الهندسة وعلى هذا المثال

المشكلة الأخرى عدم الاعتراف بالكفاءة العربية فعلى سبيل المثال يقبل بتوظيف كادر من شرق اسيا او قليل الخبرة من اي دولة ويفضله على اي كادر هندسي 

الشي الأخر وهذا اضع الملامة على اخواننا المهندسين مناصفة مع اصحاب الشركات هو قبول المهندسين وخاصة الجدد بأي راتب حتى وغن كان مهين او متواضع ( خاصة المهندسين الذاهبين لدول الخليج ) فقط لغرض الحصول على عمل او الهروب من واقع بلد معين مع استغلال اصحاب الاموال لهذه الظروف

اعتب على كل اصحاب الشركات الخليجية اسغلالهم لكهذه ظروف


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (11 يوليو 2008)

أخوتي الأعزاء

أنا الحمد لله من المهندسين الذين يعملون في دول الامارات و توفقت في عملي
و أحب ان أنبه كل الذين يفكرون بالسفر إلى الانتباه إلى ضرورة ان تكون الشركة محترمة

فأنا وقت عرض علي السفر كان الراتب جيد .. 
0 - 5000 ضعيف لا ينصح بالسفر
5000- 8000 وسط ينصح بالسفر إذا أشير بالعقد إلى أن هذا الراتب سيكون ضمن فترة الاختبار و ستتم التسوية بعد ذلك
فوق 9000 جيد 

و لأن الشركة التي سافرت لأعمل بها محترمة ... فبعد فترة الإختبار عادة مدتها 6 أشهر بكل الشركات

تمت تسوية راتبي إلى الضعف و الحمد لله 

و لزيادة الفائدة ... المصروف الوسطي لشاب أعزب مثلي :15:

السكن ... حوالي 1800 درهم
المواصلات حوالي 700 درهم 
المصروف الشخصي 2000 درهم 

أي بمعدل 4000 إذا أردت حياة كريمة 

إن شاء الله أكون قد افدتكم


----------



## إنشائي طموح (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي زياد ، أعانك الله ووفقك


----------



## علاء عبيد (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام..
اشتركت حديثا بالمنتدي ولفت انتباهي هذا الموضوع الهام جدا..
لانه فعلا يتم عرض رواتب استفزازية والغريب في الامر تتم الموافقة من المهندس ..
والاغرب من ذلك يتم تاخير هذا الراتب لفترات قد تصل ثلاثة اشهر او اكثر.


----------



## علاء عبيد (12 يوليو 2008)

welly76 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... ايش رايك في راتب 35000 ريال / الشهر بدولة قطر:
> لدي احد المعارف خريج 2001 ويتقاضى هذا الراتب؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ...اعمل بالسعودية.. مدير مشروعي يتقاضى راتب قدره 75000 ريال ويتم انتقاله الان لشركه اخرى يقال سيتقاضى راتب يبلغ 90000 ريال!!!!!!؟؟؟؟(سوري جنسيته امريكية)


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2008)

عقدة الخواجة


----------



## برود الثلج (12 يوليو 2008)

انا مهندس مدني سعودي وأعمل بجهة حكومية ولدي أصدقاء مغرتبين يعملون بمؤسسات محليه خبرة 4 سنوات وبراتب 2500ريال و 3000 ريال ...

أرى والله اعلم ان يكون رواتب الاخوة المغتربين 
مهندس مدني 4 سنوات خبرة = 5000ريال لاغير بكج
مهندس كهرباء ................ = 4500ريال لاغير بكج


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (13 يوليو 2008)

علاء عبيد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ...اعمل بالسعودية.. مدير مشروعي يتقاضى راتب قدره 75000 ريال ويتم انتقاله الان لشركه اخرى يقال سيتقاضى راتب يبلغ 90000 ريال!!!!!!؟؟؟؟(سوري جنسيته امريكية)



بصراحه كان اكبر مرتب سمعته كان 25000 جنيه مصرى وكنت مذهول بيه جدا لكن انتو حطمتو الارقام القياسيه


----------



## محمودالدماسي (14 يوليو 2008)

أنا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج على أتم الأستعداد للعمل في السعودية بمبلغ 1500ريال شرط أن يكون بمكة أو المدينة كما إنني أجيد الكمبيوتر


----------



## welly76 (14 يوليو 2008)

حرام عليك ...... قددددر نفسك صاح زززز لازم 6000-7000 ريال اساسي


----------



## مهاجر (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

مع إحترامي لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ولكن هل هناك توجه واضح او الية معدة لنقاش هذا الموضوع ...

ما أراه هو حصر ومزايدة لمن يأخذ أكثر ... أعتقد لو رجعنا لأصل الموضوع لرأينا انكم حدتم عن الهدف 

توكلوا على الله ورتبوا افكاركم .. فحصر المبالغ التي يأخذها المهندسين بدون معرفة التخصص والشركة والظروف المحيطة بالتوظيف لن تفيد النقاش

دعوني أعطي مثال:

المهندس المعروض عليه وظيفة في شركة كبيرة غير المهندس المعروض عليه وظيفة في مؤسسة صغيرة او ورشة وغير المهندس المعروض عليه وظيفة في جهة حكومية ... 

ارى ما ذكره الأخ محمود الدماسي منطقي ليس من جهة الكم ولكن من جهة الواقع الذي عليه المتخرج في بلادنا العربية ... 

مثال لذلك: 
متخرج يسعى لإيجاد وظيفة في بلده ولم يستطيع والمبلغ المعروض زهيد وأتى له عرض يوازي ما يبحث عنه بأكثر من عشر مرات ... هل من المنظق ان يضيع هذه الفرصة 

ومن باب إحقاق الحق: هل تعتقدون ان كل مهندس سعودي يجد وظيفة على طبق من ذهب وأنه يستلم المن والسلوى ... !!!! 

فلهذا طلبت منكم ان تعملوا مقارنة ومن ثم تقرروا ما هو الحل ...

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## الراقي توب (14 يوليو 2008)

يا شباب عندنا طلاب في الجامعه لم يتخرجوا من الجامعة ووجدوا وظائف براتب 4500ريال سعودي مع سكن وسيارة يعني ان راتب المهندس المدني جيد في الأصل ولكن وضع البلد يفرق كثير فمثلا اليمن حديث التخرج يستلم 300دولار ومصر يتراوح رواتب الخريج ( 450_700) فتلاحظ ان لكل بلد له وضعه الإقتصادي والمعيشي ولكن من توكل على الله فهو حسبه.


----------



## tamer (14 يوليو 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx
مع أحترامنا لمشركتك ولكن عروض الوظائف غير مسموح بها في الملتقى
الإدارة

وطبعاً مش هاوصيكم
1 -الرزق مقسوم
2 - الثقة بالنفس 
3 - اطلب اللي انت عايزه وخليك مفاوض جيد
4 - ربنا يوفقنا كلنا 
واللي يلاقيلي عرض كويس ما يتأخرش


----------



## mok (15 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الاحظ تركيز إخوانى المهندسين على السعوديه فقط وانا اتمنى من احدهم ان يعطينا خبرته بالنسبه لدوله الكويت ومستوى الرواتب فيها لخبرة 3 سنوات


----------



## محمودالدماسي (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور


----------



## tamer (15 يوليو 2008)

كحلوش العجيب قال:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> مع أحترامنا لمشركتك ولكن عروض الوظائف غير مسموح بها في الملتقى
> الإدارة


 



1 - أولاً : أنا أبحث أيضاً عن عرض جيد
2 - ثانياً : أردت مساعدة الأخوة الزملاء 
3 - ثالثاً : الأمر لا ناقة لي فيه ولا جمل فالعرض تم عرضه علي ورفضته لبعد الوظيفة المطلوبة عن اختصاصي فكرهت أن أستأثر بخير لنفسي دون إخواني لقرب هذا المنتدى وأعضاؤه من نفسي فهو المفضل عندي ويمكنكم إحصاء عدد مرات دخولي عليه في اليوم الواحد 
4 - رابعاً : المنتدى ملئ بالعروض بل وتوجد بهذا الموضوع أيضاً ولم أرى أياً منها تم حذفه إلا هذا
5 - خامساً : لا أنتفاع لي بهذا الأمر إلا ما كان من صادق النية إن صدقت والله المستعان

ولكي لا أطيل أحزنني هذا الحذف كثيراً


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:
اخواني المهندسيين حديثي التخرج انصح لكم نصيحة ان تعطو انفسكم فرصة لاثبات قدراتكم في بلادكم ومن ثم التفكير بعد ذلك بالخروج الى الخليج او غيره( لازم كمهندس لما تنزل الى الموقع ان تكون (((ثقله))))
فواثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا.
وتجنبا للاستغلال الذي في الغالب يتعرض له معظم المهندسين الحديثي التخرج وخصوصا مع المقاوليين اصحاب الشركات الصغيرة
ولا ننسا ان الرزق بيد الله عز وجل ونحن ماعلينا الا ان نسعا في مناكبها .
لا تعتقدو اني بهبط من عزيمتكم لكن((((( الفطن من تعلم من خطأ غيره))))))))
وبخصوص الراتب ليش مانصبر عحالنا سنتين ورح نحصل على راتب ضعف الراتب لو كنت حديث التخرج على الاقل.


----------



## مهاجر (15 يوليو 2008)

*للتوضيح....*

السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز لا يحزنك ... وكل ما في الأمر اننا نطبق شروط الملتقى ولعلمي انك نقلت الموضوع لمنفعة الإخوة ارجوك اقرأ ما كتبته لك مرة اخرى: 



> مع أحترامنا لمشركتك
> لقد شكرناك ولقد قدمنا إحترامنا لك ...





> ولكن عروض الوظائف غير مسموح بها في الملتقى
> الإدارة
> وهنا ابنا لك أخي ان السبب هو شروط الملتقى التي لا تسمح بإضافة مثل هذه المشاركات



بالنسبة لوجود عروض أخرى وأنها توجد بهذا الموضوع ... فأرجوك دلني عليها والعتب انني لما اراها ولم يراها غيري من المشرفين 

أخي يمكنك التبليغ من خلال التبليغ عن مشاركة مخالفة أو من خلال إضافة موضوع في قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات

جزاك الله خير 



كحلوش العجيب قال:


> 1 - أولاً : أنا أبحث أيضاً عن عرض جيد
> 2 - ثانياً : أردت مساعدة الأخوة الزملاء
> 3 - ثالثاً : الأمر لا ناقة لي فيه ولا جمل فالعرض تم عرضه علي ورفضته لبعد الوظيفة المطلوبة عن اختصاصي فكرهت أن أستأثر بخير لنفسي دون إخواني لقرب هذا المنتدى وأعضاؤه من نفسي فهو المفضل عندي ويمكنكم إحصاء عدد مرات دخولي عليه في اليوم الواحد
> 4 - رابعاً : المنتدى ملئ بالعروض بل وتوجد بهذا الموضوع أيضاً ولم أرى أياً منها تم حذفه إلا هذا
> ...


----------



## tamer (15 يوليو 2008)

منتصف العمر قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع انا صاحب مؤسسة مقاولات متوسطة ولدينا مشاريع حكومية وبحاجة الى مهندس مدني + مراقب
> 
> بالرواتب التالية : مهندس مدني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 4000 ريال
> مراقب فني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 2000 ريال


 


step6 قال:


> اخي ابو معاذ راسلنى ع الخاص الان وسوف اعطيك ارقام تليفونات تسافر على راتب اعلى من 6000 ريال و3 شهور بدل سكن
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> الرجاء عدم وضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
> الإدارة


 
وهناك الكثير جداً من العروض للسفر لدبي والخليج على موضوعات منفصلة عى هذا المنتدى وما أكثر الردود

ابحث أخي وستجد

أنا أوردت هذا فقط للإيضاح

ولا بأس أخي المهاجر
ما دامت قوانين المنتدى


----------



## الرعد الصامت (15 يوليو 2008)

موضوع حساس بالفعل ويهمنا جميعا وما ارجوه بخلاف نجاح هذا النقاش الا يقتصر علي رواتب مهندسين انشائيين فحسب 
فالحق ان معظم المهندسين المغتربين العرب واقعين تحت الابتزاز وبالذات من تتعرض بلادهم لظروف اقتصادية صعبة مثل السودان واليمن ومصر بالطبع


----------



## الرعد الصامت (16 يوليو 2008)

اسمحوا لي ان اعتذر للاخ كحلوش نيابة عن مهاجر ولمهاجر نيابة عن كحلوش وبغض النظر عمن المخطئ فدخولهما في دوامة هذا البحث والنقاش الجانبي الذي لم يكن هذا الموضوع ساحته المناسبة قد افقدنا ارائهم واقتراحاتهم التي ننتظرها جميعا.
ارجو ان نعود لمناقشة الرواتب واتمني ان تعمم المناقشة علي كافة التخصصات الهندسية العاملة في الدول العربية.
اتمني ان يتسع صدركم الرحب لطلبي المتواضع وشكرا


----------



## samersss (16 يوليو 2008)

رايت وتعاملت مع العديد من المهندسين
فمنهم من يستحق فعلا اسم مهندس
ومنهم من لا يستحق هذا الاسم

برايي الشخصي 
قبل ان نتحدث عن الرواتب وسلم الرواتب دعونا نتحدث عن الكفاءة 

( عندي خبرة 15 سنه ) 
ممتاز جدا - هل هي خبرة سنه واحده وتكررت 15 مرة 
ام انها خبرات متنوعه ...؟؟
ونفس السؤال للخبرة الحديثة اربع سنوات او خمس سنوات مثلا
ماذا رايت
مع ماذا تعاملت 
هل تقوم بتحديث معلوماتك وتزيد من ثقافتك ام لا ؟؟
هذا ما اقصده

لهذا اتمنى اتمنى اتمنى ان يكون هناك اختبارات او مقابلات من جهه عالمية تقوم بتقييم المهندس وتقييم خبرته
فمثلا نقول ان المهندس الحاصل على A يكون راتبه بحدود كذا
المهندس الحاصل على ترتيب F يكون راتبه كذا 
ويكون هذا التقييم عالمي حتى يكون بالنهاية الشخص المناسب بالمكان المناسب
ويكون كل شخص غير مهضوم الحق 

اسف للاطاله
مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## مهاجر (16 يوليو 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

تسلم الأيادي أخي سامر ... لك وحشة 

كيف الحاااال

اخوك 
ابو محمد



samersss قال:


> رايت وتعاملت مع العديد من المهندسين
> فمنهم من يستحق فعلا اسم مهندس
> ومنهم من لا يستحق هذا الاسم
> 
> ...


----------



## مهاجر (16 يوليو 2008)

*توكلنا على الله....*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق ... تم فصل نقاش مواضيع التوظيف عن هذا الموضوع ولا يكون خاطرك إلا راضي ... :84:



الرعد الصامت قال:


> اسمحوا لي ان اعتذر للاخ كحلوش نيابة عن مهاجر ولمهاجر نيابة عن كحلوش وبغض النظر عمن المخطئ فدخولهما في دوامة هذا البحث والنقاش الجانبي الذي لم يكن هذا الموضوع ساحته المناسبة قد افقدنا ارائهم واقتراحاتهم التي ننتظرها جميعا.
> ارجو ان نعود لمناقشة الرواتب واتمني ان تعمم المناقشة علي كافة التخصصات الهندسية العاملة في الدول العربية.
> اتمني ان يتسع صدركم الرحب لطلبي المتواضع وشكرا


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم .. الاخ منتصف العمر .. رواتبك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير قلبله ..! مهندس تنفيذ خبره 10 سنوات ب 4000 .. قليل جدا جدا جدا جدا .. مع احترامي لقدرات شركتك ..! 

مهندس خبره 10 سنوات اقل شيء ياخذ 15000 او 20000 .. هاد اذا ما كان مدير مشروع .!


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (16 يوليو 2008)

صراحة يا جماعه .. موضوع كتير مهم للنقاش .. 

انا ارى انو مهندس حديث التخرج بالنسبه للتنفيذ ياخد اقل شيء .. 5000 ريال .. اما تقلي 3000 .. ولا 1500 .. فانت بهالوقت بتتكلم عن غلا المعيشه وبتتكلم كمان عن مهندس .. مش فورمان ..! 

يعني المهندس اذا ما ارتاح بشغله وراتبه اي والله ببهدل الدنيا ..! 

طبعا انا عم بحكي 5000 ريال + سياره وسكن ! مش 5000 حاف !

وبالنهاية الأرزاق كلها بيد الله عز وجل .! 

لكن حرام تكرف المهندس بالشمس القرف وخصوصا بدول الخليج .. وبالنهايه تسلمه 3000 ريال .. شو يعمل فيها أو 4000 ؟؟ 

اتقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## المحجة البيضاء (16 يوليو 2008)

المهندسين في العراق يعملون بشكل مضني بمعدل راتب 500 دولار 
ولا اعلم كم يساوي الريال السعودي بالنسبة للدولار لأجل المقارنة
لكن مقدما اتصور ان نتيجة المقارنة ستكون مريعة !!!!


----------



## مهاجر (17 يوليو 2008)

*للتوضيح والمتابعة...*

السلام عليكم

الله المستعان وهذا للظروف التي يمر به إخواننا في العراق ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

الدولار يساوي 3.75 ريال سعودي

يعني تقريباً 1875 ريال 

الله يرفع هذا الضيق ويزيل الكرب عن إهلنا وإخواننا في العرق...



المحجة البيضاء قال:


> المهندسين في العراق يعملون بشكل مضني بمعدل راتب 500 دولار
> ولا اعلم كم يساوي الريال السعودي بالنسبة للدولار لأجل المقارنة
> لكن مقدما اتصور ان نتيجة المقارنة ستكون مريعة !!!!


----------



## virtualknight (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا


----------



## المحجة البيضاء (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل المهاجر للتوضيح 
على ذلك يكون المهندس في العراق لايستلم حتى الحد الادنى الذي يقترحه بعض الاخوة للمهندس حديث التخرج حتى وان كان لديه خبرة اكثر من 10 سنوات 
الى ذلك يضاف ان المهندس عندنا اذا استلم التنفيذ فان اعمال المساحة كافة مناطة به تلقائيا ...وفي كثير من الأحيان يلعب دور الفورمان ايضا ..وتواجده في موقع العمل لا يكون كما هو متعارف في كرفان مكيف او ما الى ذلك انما يكون تحت الشمس مباشرة خصوصا في المراحل الاولى لتنفيذ المشاريع حيث لا ظل الاظله

شكرا جزيلا لدعائكم اخي الكريم لكن ان شاء الله الظروق في تحسن ومع تحسنها سيأخذ المهندس حقه سواءا عن طريق تشريع قوانين او عن طريق نقابة المهندسين التي لا يكاد يذكر لها دور الان في العراق وربما نقابة العمال افضل منها بكثير


----------



## احمد عيسوى (17 يوليو 2008)

مين المسؤل عن تدني رواتب المهندسين ؟لازم يكون في دور فعال للنقابة والسفا رات علشان يقدر المهندس يعرف كل شيء عن البلد اللي رايحة وياريت يتم التعاقد عطريق النقابة ***********


----------



## احمد عيسوى (17 يوليو 2008)

مين المسؤل عن تدني رواتب المهندسين ؟لازم يكون في دور فعال للنقابة والسفا رات علشان يقدر المهندس يعرف كل شيء عن البلد اللي رايحة وياريت يتم التعاقد عن طريق النقابة ***********بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## zakarota (19 يوليو 2008)

لو فرضنا ان فى مهندس هنا فى مصر خبرته العملية مثلا 3 سنوات وبيعمل فى مصر بمرتب 2000 ج
و سنه 27 سنة و عاوز يكون نفسه مع العلم انه مغترب عن محافظته هل يقعد فى مصر على هذا الراتب الذى لا يستطيع ان يوفر منه الا مبلغ بسيط أم يسافر الى اى دولة خليجية ليعمل هناك بمرتب و ليكن 3500 ريال أم يظل فى مصر ينتظر عقد بالحد الادنى المطلوب 6000 ريال الذى أعتقد أنه غير متوافر بسهولة فى الوضع الحالى؟

أنا مع الحل الثانى بالتأكيد لأنه يمكن لا يكون الحل الصحيح من وجهة نظر البعض و لكنه الحل الواقعى من وجهة نظرى و الدليل ننظر الى أى اثنين مهندسين متخرجين حديثا مع بعض و عندهم نفس الخبرة واحد منهم قعد فى مصر و بيأخذ 750 ج و الاخر سافر الخارج وبيأخد 2500 ريال بعد مرور سنتين على تخرجهم هنلاحظ ان الثانى قدر يعمل مبلغ كويس ممكن يساعده انه يبدأ عمل خاص به فى مصر و الثانى اللى قعد فى مصر لسه بيدور على عقد به الحد الادنى المطلوب ولم يستطيع توفير أى مبلغ.


----------



## محمد مصطفى الحاوي (19 يوليو 2008)

iam realy sorry but i don't have arabic letters on my keyboard, iam palestinian from gaza, civil engineer graduated in 2007 working in UAE from december 2007 untill present, i feel that i was lie to when i started with a very low wage but i had a very hard circumstances that time, anyway i need an advice to stay here or to leave to KSA, however they r giving me 6000 derham as a basic salary!!


----------



## سيد طه محمد (19 يوليو 2008)

أنا مهندس مصري أعمل بالكويت منذ حوالي أربع سنوات و في أول عملي كنت بتقاضي ما يقابل 800 دولار شهريا و لكن بعد فترة و بزيادة الخبرات بيزيد الراتب بالتدريج و زي ما قال المهندسين قبلي أهم شي أن المهندس يعمل على زيادة خبرته و ثقافته و يقراء كتير و يقوي لغته و يدور كتير على شغل , الخليج فيه طفرة أنشائية بدأت منذ سنوات و ستنتهي بعد سنوات و الفترة دي هي أعلى فترة و المفروض تكون رواتب المهندسين عالية , الحل أننا نتفق على الحد الأدنى لرواتب المهندسين بما يتوازى مع مكانة المهندس العلمية و المجهود العقلي و العضلي اللى بيقومو بيه.


----------



## العبقرية (20 يوليو 2008)

samersss قال:


> رايت وتعاملت مع العديد من المهندسين
> فمنهم من يستحق فعلا اسم مهندس
> ومنهم من لا يستحق هذا الاسم
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
والله فكرة ممتازة يا هندسة بس مين اللى يقوم بها لازم جهة رقابية جيدة ولتكن نقابة المهندسين


بس احذر من الكوسة احسن سعرها غلى اوى اليومين دول مع تحياتى:70::70::70:


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود أنصح ABOUM03ِِِAz بأن العرض المقدم له علي خبرته في التصميم قليل ، فأنا أعمل في السعودية من أربع سنوات وهناك مهندسين تصميم لا يقل مرتبهم الآن عن 8000 ريال أساسي غير المميزات التي حددتها( من سكن وسيارة وبدلات وتذاكر طيران) وهذا الرقم متوسط بطبيعة الحال لاختلاف الخبرات ومكان العمل ، فإنني أنصحك بالتروي حتي تحصل علي العرض المناسب ، علي العموم اذا احتجت أي معلومات راسلني علي الميل 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يوليو 2008)

كحلوش العجيب قال:


> أخي الطموح
> الموضوع هام فعلاً
> لكن الواقع يقول : كلٌ حسب جنسيته
> مع كامل الإحترام للجميع بس ده حسب معلوماتي
> ...


فعلا علي حسب الجنسية ولكن انا اوافق الاخوة أن المهندس حديث التخرج لا يرضي باقل من 5000 ريال/درهم مع توفير السكن والرعايه الصحيه من قبل الشركه مهما كانت جنسيته


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يوليو 2008)

أخونا مهاجر تسلم الأيادي علاأسلوب المهذب ...... أخوكم مهندس تصميم خبرة 5 شهور راتب 1825 ج م ستصبح بعد شهر 2500 ج م ومع ذلك إستقلت من الشركة وعاوز أحج وأعمل في المملكة !!


----------



## arc civil (21 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموضوع فعلا فوق الممتاز والنقاش على مستوى جميل 

لكن هناك نقطة غفلنا عنها كلنا فى مسألة تحديد المرتب وهى
1- ممكن انى اكون مهندس حديث التخرج 
لكنى املك من خبرة فى المواقع + دورات فى البرامج الهندسية (اوتوكاد+ساب+بريمافيرا+ايتاب+استاد)
واجيد العمل عليهم بالاضافة الى بعض المهارات فى الحاسب والبرامج الاخرى + مهارة فى اللغة الانجليزية

اعتقد ان مهندس بالمواصفات دى فى مصر لايقل المرتب عن (1500-2000) جنية 

احنا قبل ما نناقش مشكلة المرتب لازم نناقش امكانيات الشخص اللى قدامنا هل هو يستحق مبلغ زى دة ولا لا

مثلا بالنسبة للاخت المهندسة اللى بتقول ان المرتب 500 جنية (انا لا اقلل ابدأ من امكانياتك)
لكن من الممكن ان يكون صاحب العمل شايف انك متستحقيش اكتر من كدة بسبب عدم خبرتك فى التنفيذ او برامج التصميم او عدم الهارة فى العمل عليهم مع العلم ان هذة البرامج تحتاج الى مهارة وسرعة فى استخدامها

بالنسبة للاخوة اللى ضربوا امثلة للناس اللى بتاخد مرتب 10000 ريال وهما لسا خريجين اعتقد ان صاحب العمل ليس مجنون انة يدى المبلغ دة لشخص الا اذا كان شايف انة فعلا يستحقها

رأى المفروض قبل ما نذكر مرتب الشخص نذكر خبراتة يعنى المشاريع اللى شارك فيها مهاراتة فى الكمبيوتر ولا ننسى اهم شئ وهى مدى اجادتة اللغة الانجليزية


والارزاق على الله​


----------



## alzaeime (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

موضوع شيق صراحه

اسم الموضوع 
معا لنقاش الحد الأدنى لرواتب المهندسين المغتربين 

الا ترون يا اخواني انه من الصعب الاجتماع على راتب معين

حيث انه تختلف القدرات من شخص لآخر

يعني تجد شخصين يتخرجوا من نفس الجامعه

وقد تجد لهم ايضا نفس التقدير

الاول لا تجد عنده اي حس هندسي

الثاني تجده بارع في جميع مجالات الهندسه

تصميم ، اشراف ، كمبيوتر ، يحل المشكلات التي تواجهه بحرفيه 

كيف يتم تحديد راتب معين لهم ..؟؟!!!

بالعكس الاول قد يدفع راتبا ليعمل لانه سيحمل الجه التي يعمل فيه الكثير من العبئ والخسائر


______________________________________

ادعوا لي يا شباب باقي على التخرج تقريبا اقل من شهر


اخوكم احمد


----------



## عزو كرمة (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندس مدني عندي خبرة 11سنة أعمل في السعودية منذ 5 سنوات بدأت براتب 2500ريال وزاد راتبي بالتدريج الى 9000ريال عدا السكن والسيارة والتذاكر والاتصالات وخلافه

برأي الراتب المعقول للخريجين الجدد 4000ريال بشرط تأمين السكن المناسب والسيارة والشروط الاساسية


----------



## عادل الفيصل (22 يوليو 2008)

اوافق الاخ كحلوش العجيب على الراي الراتب حسب الجنسية اقل راتب لمهندس في المانيا هو 15000 ريالسعدوي مع الامتيازات الالمانية . و اذا عمل في دول الخليج العربي او ليبيا فالرلتب الضعف اي 30000 ريال الله يبارك رغم ان خبرتهم و عملهم ليس احسن من المهندس العربي و لكن ماذا تقول لقوانيين العمل في البلاد العربية حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## fadia (22 يوليو 2008)

انا بعرف انه الحد الادنى في الخليج لحديث التخرج مش اقل ن 4000 ريال وبتزيد مع الخبرة بس الاخوة المصرين اذا بوقعوا عقد ب 2000 ريال وانا لا اعتقد ذالك فهم احرار بس ياريت الكل يرفض اي عقد براتب اساسي اقل من 4000ريال كبداية حتى نساهم في رفع الاجور


----------



## حسين احمد9 (24 يوليو 2008)

اخي منصف العمر انا مراقب بالدبلوم ومرتبي 2500 جنيه بخلاف الحوافز وانا بكمل دراسه وبرده مش عاملين حاجه


----------



## هادي هادي (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لدي استفسار من الاخوة المهندسين العاملين في الامارات وفي ابو ظبي تحديدا انا على وشك التعاقد مع شركة عاملة هناك اريد ان اسأل عن 
اولا: ان العقد غير محدد المدة هل هذا افضل ام لو كان محداا افضل 
ثانيا: تكاليف السكن لشخص اعزب ما هو الحد الادنى والحد الاعلى وما مواصفات السكن بشكل عام
ثالثا:ينص العقد على امكانية نقل فيزا الاقامة على الشركة ما هي توابع ذلك؟
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكم
ثالثا:


----------



## محمد الخواص (24 يوليو 2008)

اخي الحبيب بالنسبه للعقد مححد اول لا فهذا امور كلها لا تفرق كثيرا المهم الراتب المتعاقد عليه وعدد ساعات الدوام ثانيا اخي الحبيب السكن في ابو ظبي لشخص اعزب غرفه مع اربع اشخاص في حدود 900 درهم ويزداد بشكل سريع قولي الراتب واسم الشركه وان شاء الله افيدك


----------



## محمد الخواص (24 يوليو 2008)

اهم شئ البحث عن الحلول عرضنا المشكله بشكل كافي بالرغم من انها لا تخفي علي احد ما هو الحل؟


----------



## osama84 (24 يوليو 2008)

اولا السلام عليكم وبعد الاخ اللى اسمه نهاية العمر ده اخ مستفز لانه بيشخر من المنتدى واللى فيه وياريت يحظر المهم يا جمااااااااعة نصيحة لله انا مهندس 2006 فى دولة قطر وجاى على مرتب 2500 ومتبهدل اخر بهدلة يا ريت ولما اتكلمت فى زيادة مرتب قالوا ان المهندس فلان بياخد 2000
وفلان 2200
ووووووو .................... يا جماعة اللى عايز يتغرب لازم يلاقى تمن لغربته والا قلتها احسن اقل مرتب مبتدىء4000 ريال مع السكن والرعاية الطبية والمواصلات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 يوليو 2008)

زملائي الأعزاء،من واقع خبرتي العملية الطويلة أقول لكم أن الرواتب تخضع لقانون العرض والطلب ، فالراتب الذي أقبله الآن قد لا أقبل به السنة القادمة ،والرواتب المعروضة اليوم قد لا تجدها السنة القادمة


----------



## م وائل حسنى (25 يوليو 2008)

السلام لكم
فى بداية كلماتى اوضح انى مغترب فى السعودية لذلك كلمتى من واقع الخبرة اذا كانت بدايتك يكون 3500 ريال ويذيد مع سنين الخبرة ولكم تحياتى


----------



## محمد القرشاوى (25 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة اقل راتب لمهندس خيرة عشر سنوات بدول الخليج هو 10000 ريال مع توفير السكن والسيارة اقل من كده تهريج والمصريين بيهينو نفسهم بالقبول باقل من كده لان مع غلاء المعيشة فى الخليج كانه فى مصر لانه رواتب المهندسين فى مصر تصل ل 10 الاف جنية بمصر للخبرة


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (25 يوليو 2008)

انا رايي انها حسب الاتفاق
يعني لو انت واثق من قدراتك الهندسيه
اطلب اللي انت شايفو مناسب ليك
وبردو حسب الشركه او المؤسسه او المكتب الاستشاري اللي انت هتشتغل معاهم
الشركات الكبيره زي بن لادن اوسعودي اوجيه بتتكلم ف 10000 وانت طالع لو خبرتك 5 او 6 سنين
المؤسسات بتتكلم ف 3000و 4000 لنفس الخبره 
المكاتب بتتكلم في 5000 او 6000 او 7000 وساعات توصل 8000 شامل
وفي الاخر انت وشطارتك يا باشمهندس


----------



## tweete (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كلامككم حلو وجميل بس بيجي وقت والشخص بيرفض مساعدات الاهل ومفيش في اللحظه دي اي اختيارات اجباري انه يختار اي شغل باي راتب عشان لما يتحرك من بيته ميمدش ايده لاهله ويقول عاوز انزل عاوز مصروف خلاص اخدنا شهادتنا لازم تكون في حياء خلاص بنبدأ نشق طريقنا مش بس كلام ولا اشتراطات دي ظروف واحاسيس لامتي الاهل هيفضلوا يشيلوا لازم نقبل ونبحث وندور واخي مع احترامي عاوز خبره 10 سنوات 2000 اي الكلام الفاضي ده احنا خلاص المهندسين ملهمش سعر احنا لازم يكون لنا سعر انا مهندسه اجهزه طبيه اول ما بدأت اخدت 300 ج كنتت بكمل عليهم عشان تكفو مواصلات وتعدين في مصنع 600 وبعدين خرجت لظروف خارج البلد للظروف نفسي الاقي في بلدي شغل وظيفه طيب مشروع مع مجموعه من الشباب الطموحين اي حاجه المرتبات قليله
ووفقنا الله جميعا 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (26 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى ان يعرف جميع المهندسين وخصوصا حديث التخرج انهم شئ غالى ونفيس فلا يبيعون انفسهم بهذا الرخص والانسان منا يتعب فى عمله من اجل اسباب كثيره منها البحث عن المال والرزق وفى ظل هذه الظروف لاينبغى ان يعمل احد سواء فى بلده او خارج بلده الا بمرتب وعائد مادى ممتاز


----------



## مهاجر (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أحببت أن الفت نظركم أن الإغتراب نوعين:

- إغتراب للدول العربية والإسلامية وهذه المعيشة فيها معقولة والمسافة ليست بعيدة جداً والجميع يعتبر إخوة في الدين والنسب (طبعاً هناك شواذ)

- إغتراب للدول الأوربية والغربية وهذه المعيشة فيها غالية جداً والمسافة بعيدة وليس هناك إلا القليل من الإخوان والعمل سيكون مع أغراب عن الدين والنسب


----------



## العلم والايمان (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مع الاحترام لجميع الاخوه العرب فبالرغم من ان العقليه المصريه الهندسيه والرياضيه هى الاروع على مر التاريخ والكل يشهد بذلك الا اننا نعانى ظروفا ماديه طاحنه فى مصر ولا مفر الا للدول الشقيقه فاقل مرتب بها اعلى من اى مرتب داخل مصر وبالمناسبه انا حديث التخرج هندسه اسكندريه مدنى تقدير عام جيد مشروع تربه واساسات تقدير امتياز ابحث عن فرصه عمل بموقع او مكتب للاساسات داخل الاسكندريه او مصر بمرتب مناسب وانا فى انتظار موقف تجنيدى والله الموفق


----------



## مكاوي (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي الفاضل لطرحك هذا الموضوع 
وكنت اتمني ان يكون عنوان الموضوع الحد الادني لرواتب المهندسين العرب كلفه 
لان هذه المشكله لم تطال المهندسين المغتربين فقط بل كل المهندسين فنحن المهندسين السعوديين ليس لنا حد ادني معروف لرواتبنا فقط تضررنا ايضا من تدني الرواتب 
ولا بد من وقفه صادقه لتصحيح الاوضاع


----------



## وحيدعلى (27 يوليو 2008)

ياريت حد يقولنا مرتب المهندس بسلطنه عمااااااااااااااااان
كاااااااااااااااااام؟؟؟


----------



## الظاهربيبرس المصري (28 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يعز الاسلام والمسلمين العبد الفقير لله ومحب رسولة اسلام

الأخ: الظاهر بيبرس المصري: ماذا تقصد بقولك: ومحب رسولة اسلام
رسولنا هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

قل: 
ومحب رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

المشرف العام


----------



## الشيخ محمد mm (28 يوليو 2008)

يا اخواني واللة العضيم الرواتب بالعراق للمهندسين هي 200دولار اوبعض الاحيان هي 400دولار


----------



## م / حسين صابر يسن (28 يوليو 2008)

*الحد الادنى لرواتب المهندسين المغتربين*

المهندس لما بيتخرج بيدور على اى فرصه يبدا فيها مهنته ودايما بيحلم بالسفر عشان الفلوس ومنهم اللى بيقعد بالشهور عشان يلاقى حاجه مستقره ومجزيه واول ما بيتعرض عليه اى سفر بيقول اهى بدايه وبيوافق عليها على طول وانا لسه معنديش خبره وللاسف مع قله خبره بسوق العمل بيوافق وبالشروط اللى المكتب او الكفيل يقولها


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور عالموضوع
ونريد فعلا الاستفادة من اهل الخبرة


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور عالموضوع
ونريد فعلا الاستفادة من اهل الخبرة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (29 يوليو 2008)

اللهم وسع أرزاقنا


----------



## الحبيطى (29 يوليو 2008)

كل إنسان له رزق


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم إخواني لا أقول في هذا الموضوع سوي .....

1. من كان رزقه علي الله فلا يحزن

2. علمت أن رزقي لن يأخذه غيري فاطمأن قلبي

3. لا حيلة في الرزق ولا شفاعة في الموت

ربنا يرزقنا وإياكم برزق حلال ويبارك لنا في هذا الرزق وإن كان قليلا


----------



## م.أشرف كمال (29 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع في اصله توفيق من الله عز وجل ولا يمكن تحديده ولكن الله يجعل لكل شىء سبب
فممكن عند مقابلة صاحب العمل اذا احبك من اللحظة الاولي ورأي فيك الصلاح تاكد ان انه سيكرمك اذا كان هو صالحا
والعكس ليس بصحيح وتأكد من كان همه في الدنيا جمع المال فإن الله سيجعل الفقر بين عينيه
ولكن اقترح4000ريال كويس
لكن الافضل في الوقت الحالي من 5000:6000 ريال امااكثر من ذلك فهو رزقه
نصيحة 
اعمل لفترة قصيرة لتكتسب الخبرة بمرتب صغير وبعد ذلك اطلب الذي تريده وتوكل علي الله


----------



## م.أشرف كمال (29 يوليو 2008)

علي فكره اسمى ليس شساقشبنشةشم ولكن ashrafkamal بالعربي علي key board


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (29 يوليو 2008)

شساقشبنشةشم قال:


> علي فكره اسمى ليس شساقشبنشةشم ولكن Ashrafkamal بالعربي علي Key Board


 

ممكن يا بشمهندس أشرف تطلب من إدارة المنتدي تصحح اسمك لكي تزيدنا من مشاركاتك المثمرة

وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمودالدماسي (30 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مني عبده (30 يوليو 2008)

بالنسبة لموضوع الرواتب انا أجد أنالمهندسين هم أقل الرواتب سواء في مصر أو دول الخليج الطبيب يسمح له الشغل في الحكومة وأن يفتح العيادة الخاصة به وأيضا راتب حديث التخرج في السعودية لهم حوالي 4000 ريال وهذا عن واقع وانا أعرف طبيبة لم تكمل سنة التكليف بعد التخرج وغير موافقة على عقد في السعودية ب5000 ريال :81:


----------



## اسامه عباس باهى (30 يوليو 2008)

طيب الكلام ده كويس جدا طيب بالنسبه للمهندسين الخبرات يعنى اللى دفعه 2002 او 2003 الى 2007 ايه اللى هيفرق راتب عن التانى يعنى ايه النعيار بين السنين ده والزياده تكون على اساس ايه ولا اى مبلغ عشوائى وخلاص


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (31 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد يا اخواني ان هناك دور كبير بالعملة وفرق بين الجنسيات المختلفة وخاصة بدول الخليج وقبول الكتير من المهندسين برواتب قليلة عند ارباب العمل لانهم يحسبون الموضوع من ناحية ضيقة بالنسبة لبلدنهم دون النظر الى الباقي وهزا ما جعل اصحاب العمل يبحثون عن بعض الجنسيات فقط ومن هنا اناشد الاخوة المهندسين بعدم التوقيع والاتفاق الا على الاوراق فقط والتاكد


----------



## شريف اشرف حسين (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم متنسوش يا جماعه ان المهندس المدنى بيتعب برده وان من راى المتواضع ان لازم يتم تديد مرتبات ثابته للمهندس المدنى وبزياده مستمره مع عدد سنوات الخبره


----------



## samersss (1 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## islam-eg (1 أغسطس 2008)

arab-eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا هقولكم علي الوضع الحالي والملخص بالنسبه للازمه في مصر
> انه فيه مهندسين خريجين حديث من معاهد خاصه ومستواهم ضعيف ارتضو ان يعملو بمرتبات ضعيفه فهبطو السوق والمرتبات لذلك فان اصحاب الخبره ومع الاستثمارات الضخمه في دول الخليج في الانشاءات فقررو المهندسين ان يسافرو ب 3000 ريال يعني حوالي 4500 مصري بدلا من 1000 و1200 مصري حوالي 4 اضعاف
> ومع الطلب الزائد علي المهندسي نفي الداخل والخارج ودخول الباقي الجيش اصبح الان هناك ندرة مهندسين فارتفعت الاجور حتي ولو كان حديث ميعرفش حاجه فظلم النخبه قديما وحديثا بسبب هؤلاء بتوع المعاهد الخاصه ضعاف المستوي .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا :أحب أعرفكم بنفسى
أنا مهندس مدنى خبرة 11 سنة من ( بتوع المعاهد ضعاف المستوى) إللى إتكلم عليهم زميلنا arab-eng فى المنتدى و إللى أتمنى إنه يصل لسابقة الخبرة و تنوع و حجم المشاريع إللى إشتغلت بيها ( كبارى- مستشفيات- ثلاجات تبريد و تجميد- ترميم منشآت-مولات- تجمعات سكنية .......إلخ )
ثانيا :- نرجع لموضوعنا الأساسى ( تدنى رواتب المهندسين فى الخارج )

أحب أوضح أننى بحثت عن فرصة عمل بدول الخليج و عملت مقابلات كثيرة و لمدة سنة تقريبا لغاية ما ربنا أكرمنى بعرض جيد و أحب أقدم بعض النصائح لراغبى السفر و إللى على أساسها يحدد الراتب إللى هو عايزه و أهمها ( ما تستعجلش على السفر و خلاص )

1- تكلفة المعيشة بالدولة إللى إنت رايحلها ( المتوسط ) و ده تعرفه من زملائك أو من المنتدى لأنها بتختلف من دولة لأخرى
2-ضرورة توفير سكن (عائلى أو مفرد) كل على حسب ظروفه و لا تقبل ببدل السكن أيا كان العرض مغرى
3- إذا كان سيصطحب معه أبناءه لابد أن يعلم أن مصاريف التعليم باهظة فى دول الخليج
4- ضرورة توفير تأمين صحى شامل
5- معرفة قانون العمل بالدولة و معرفة جميع الحقوق التى له و التى عليه
6- لا تصدق أى وعود بزيادة الراتب إلا إذا كان منصوصاً عليه فى العقد
7- لا توقع على عقد أكثر من سنه أو سنتين
8- تمسك بالراتب الذى تريده و لا ترضخ لضغط الكفيل و وعوده و ستحصل بإذن الله على ما تريده
9- لا تسافر على كفالة كفيل ( شخص ) و إنما يفضل أن تسافر على كفالة شركة أو مؤسسة

أما الأسس التى على أساسها يتم تحديد الراتب فهى كالتالى ( يتم جمع البنود للوصول إلى الراتب ):-
1- متوسط الرواتب بالنسبة لمن هم فى عدد سنوات خبرتك بمصرلمن يعملون فى القطاع الخاص مضروب × 3
2- مجال خبرتك ( المشاريع التى قمت بها ) خصوصا المشاريع التخصصية
3- إجادتك للحاسب الآلى و برامجه المتنوعة تبعا لتخصصك
4- درجة إجادتك للغة الإنجليزية ( مهم )
5- سنوات الخبرة بدول مجلس التعاون الخليجى ( خفضت راتبى بمعدل الثلث )
6- أنظر لتعبيرات وجه الكفيل أو مندوب الشركة و حاول أن تقرأ إنطباعه عنك فى المقابلة
7- أثناء المقابلة كن واثقا من ردك و إذا سألك سؤال لا تعرف إجابته جاوب بصراحة و قل ( للأسف ما أعرفش ) و بلاش فذلكة
8- عندما يسألك كم تريد راتبا لا تجاوب قبل أن تعرف الإمتيازات الممنوحة لك على أن تكون إجابتك طبقا للبنود السابقة

و الله الموفق
أخوكم إسلام


----------



## step6 (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا مع الاخ arab-engانى مستوي المهندسين خريجي الجامعات الخاصة متدني جدا مقازنة بالجامعات الحكومية وانه من الظلم فى مصر انه يتم مسواتهم وتسجليهم فى نقابة المهندسين والمساواة بخريجى الجامعات الحكومية غير كدة انهم ممكن يدوا سمعة سيئة عن المهندسين المصريين لقة مستواهم العلمي والافضل حصولهم علي لقب مساعد مهندس وليس مهندس.ولكن باموالهم اشتروا الشهادات


----------



## islam-eg (2 أغسطس 2008)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مع الاخ Arab-engانى مستوي المهندسين خريجي الجامعات الخاصة متدني جدا مقازنة بالجامعات الحكومية وانه من الظلم فى مصر انه يتم مسواتهم وتسجليهم فى نقابة المهندسين والمساواة بخريجى الجامعات الحكومية غير كدة انهم ممكن يدوا سمعة سيئة عن المهندسين المصريين لقة مستواهم العلمي والافضل حصولهم علي لقب مساعد مهندس وليس مهندس.ولكن باموالهم اشتروا الشهادات


 
تانى مهندس يحكم على جميع مهندسى المعاهد الخاصة بأنهم جهلة و ما بيفهموش من غير ما يعرفهم كويس خصوصا إنه ما عملش أى إستثناء و ما يعرفش المناهج أو أعضاء هيئة التدريس إللى قاموا بالتدريس لنا ( دكاترة من عين شمس و القاهرة و الازهر و امريكا و الكليات العسكرية )
يا ريت ما حدش يفتح موضوع المعاهد الخاصة ده تانى علشان ما نخرجش بره المضمون الأساسى بتاعنا ( الحد الأدنى لرواتب المهندسين المغتربين )
و لو فيه حد عايز يناقش موضوع المعاهد الخاصة ما لها و ما عليها
ممكن يعمل موضوع جديد و تكون المناقشة عقلانية من غير هجوم او تجريح او تهكم
أخوكم م/ إسلام


----------



## hany hemdan (2 أغسطس 2008)

اخى منتصف العمر مع كامل احترامى لهذا المنتدى و لكنك تجبرنى ان اخبرك انك شخص مستفز جداااا


----------



## حماد جلال (4 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة كله بيكلم عن السعودية ياريت حد يتكلم عن الوضع فى الامارات الوضع اعتقد اسوأمن السعودية حيث الغلاء الفاحش وفى المعيشة والسكن ياريت حد يخبرنى


----------



## islam-eg (5 أغسطس 2008)

حماد جلال قال:


> يا جماعة كله بيكلم عن السعودية ياريت حد يتكلم عن الوضع فى الامارات الوضع اعتقد اسوأمن السعودية حيث الغلاء الفاحش وفى المعيشة والسكن ياريت حد يخبرنى


 
بالنسبة للإمارات
1- المصاريف الشخصية ( أكل و شرب و خلافه) من 1500:1000درهم شهريا 
2- السكن على حسب الإمارة و تتراوح ما بين 36000 :80000 درهم سنوياً كحد أدنى يعنى ما تفتكرش إن الشقة إللى إيجارها 80000 قصر دى شقة فى حدود المعقول ( لاحظ أنه فى أغلب الأحوال يتم دفع الإيجار سنويا ً و قلما يكون شهريا أو نصف سنوى )
يعنى السكن من 7000:3000 شهريا ( غرفة و صالة و مطبخ و دورة مياه ) هذا للسكن العائلى
3- السكن المفرد فى حدود 3000 شهريا
يعنى بإختصار شديد لا تسافر على عقد بدون توفير سكن و إياك أن توافق على بدل السكن إلا إذا كانت الشركة ستدفعه لك سنويا و هذا لن يحدث طبعا
4- المواصلات على حسب الامارة و أغلاهم على الاطلاق دبى ( أقل مسافة 20 درهم فى التاكسى ) يعنى من الآخر لازم يتوفر مواصلات فى العقد
و إذا قالت لك الشركة سنسلمك سيارة و تقودها إنت بنفسك ( إنسى يا عمرو :34: ) لأن إستخراج رخصة القيادة من أصعب ما يكون و سترسب أكثر من مرة حتى و إن كنت تقود فى مصر من 20 سنة
أسهل إمارة من حيث إستخراج الرخصة إمارة الفجيرة على حسب ما سمعت

5- إذا أخذت شقة و أردت أن تجهزها من تكييف ( مهم جداً ) و ثلاجة و غسالة ....إلخ لشقة غرفة و صالة إعمل حسابك على الاقل فى 12000 درهم 

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت أهم النقاط
م/ إسلام


----------



## مهاجر (5 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم

مشاركة مميزة من الأخ إسلام

شاكر ومقدر له جهده



islam-eg قال:


> بالنسبة للإمارات
> 1- المصاريف الشخصية ( أكل و شرب و خلافه) من 1500:1000درهم شهريا
> 2- السكن على حسب الإمارة و تتراوح ما بين 36000 :80000 درهم سنوياً كحد أدنى يعنى ما تفتكرش إن الشقة إللى إيجارها 80000 قصر دى شقة فى حدود المعقول ( لاحظ أنه فى أغلب الأحوال يتم دفع الإيجار سنويا ً و قلما يكون شهريا أو نصف سنوى )
> يعنى السكن من 7000:3000 شهريا ( غرفة و صالة و مطبخ و دورة مياه ) هذا للسكن العائلى
> ...


----------



## C.Engineer (5 أغسطس 2008)

أنا لا أريد أن أكون متشائم جدا من الوضع بالامارت كما قال الأخ إسلام عن الامارات
نعم ما قاله صحيح ولكن بوجود رواتب من 5000+سكن +مواصلات عرض جيد جدا لمهندس جديد وأكيد سوف يوفر منه وسوف يكتسب الخبره
هذا هو الحد الأدنى للمهندسين الجدد بالامارات مع العلم بأن إحتمالية تضاعف الرواتب عالية جدا بعد إكتساب الخبره


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / وبعد .. 

تعقيب على المهندس إسلام / 

رايت انه من المفروض ان ادلو بدلوي في هذا الموضوع لمعايشة الوضع في الامارات / 

1- السكن نعم يعتمد على الامارة التي ستعمل بها ,,, ولكن ان تكلمنا عن سكن مشترك بحيث يتواجد في الغرفة الواحدة شخصين ( وهذا طبيعي في المرحلة الاولى ) اعتقد ان مبلغ ال3000 درهم مبالغ فيه ,, والواقع سيكون بمعدل ال 1500 درهم . 

2- استخراج رخضة قيادة ,, اوؤيد صعوبة الحصول عليها ( وكذلك الامر لامارة الفجيرة - لانها تخضع لمدرسة تعليم قيادة المركبات وهي شبه موحدة في اغلب الامارات ) ولكن في جميع الاحوال لن تحتاج اكثر من عام واحد في حده الاقصى - من تاريخ فتح الملف - للحصول عليها ان تابعت حميع الدروس وجميع الفحوصات .

3- الخبرة في الامارات / هي راس المال المنشود لكل مهندس مبتدئ ,, حيث انك باكتساب الخبرة لاول عامين ,,, ستجد نفسك امام خيارات كثيرة ومغرية تعوضك عن المرحلة الاولى ,

اي ان المبتدئ يجب ان لا يقلق تجاه التوفير المادي في بادئ الامر بل يجب التركيز في عمله واكتساب الخبرة يوما" بيوم .

اذا" كما تفضل المهندس / C.Engineer : ان راتب ال 5000 درهم معقول في بادئ الامر ( ومن الممكن ان يكون في بعض الامارات جيد ) حتى وان لم توفر منه درهم واحدا في المرحلة الاولى ولكن تاكد انك ستعوض ذلك ان كنت جادا" في عملك وحريصا" على اكتساب الخبرة بالشكل المطلوب .

وبذلك اعتقد اني اختلف مع المهندس اسلام في قوله: 
"(يعنى بإختصار شديد لا تسافر على عقد بدون توفير سكن و إياك أن توافق على بدل السكن إلا إذا كانت الشركة ستدفعه لك سنويا و هذا لن يحدث طبعا )" 

ولكن اوؤكد بضرورة الاطلاع على كافة بنود التعاقد قبل السفر وحاول ان تستفسر عن الشركة من خلال بعض المعارف ... الخ .. وذلك خوفا" من التلاعب والخداع .

فالامارات نعم العيشة مكلفة جدا" ولكن يقابلها خبرة متميزة جدا" ايضا" تختلف عن اغلب دولنا العربية بل تحاكي الدول الغربية المتقدمة في النظم الحديثة المتبعة في اعمال الانشاءات .


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (5 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد ان المهندسين فى الفترة اللى فاتت سعرهم ارتفع لأن الطلب علينا زاد وفى مصر ارتفع راتب المهندس بشركات المقاولات فالمهندس خريج 2007 يصل راتبه الى 1500 - 2000 جنيه وكمان مش لاقيين مهندسين فأنا اعرف اصحاب عمل يعلنون عن طلب مهندسين فى الجرائد ولا يتصل بهم احد فى حين انى عندما تخرجت عام 2000 وكنت اذهب لعمل مقابلة عمل فأجد طوابير من المهندسين والآن المهندس خبرة 8 سنوات وصل الراتب الى 5000 جنيه مصرى - والسؤال هل بذلك يفضل المهندس البقاء ببلده مصر ام لا زال السفر افضل؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الإجابة من اهل الخبرة


----------



## احمد على عابدين (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا تحياتي لكل الزملاء الافاضل --- انا عملت لمدة سنة ونص في السعودية --- واعلم ما تقولونة جيدا ---- الخطا في الحقيقة ياتي على الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة وعدم وجود ادارة تنظيم عمل وقوانين عمل ومتابعة القوانين خارج البلاد ( لكن اكيد دة مش مبرر اطلاقا اننا نروح نعمل 2000 ريال بس ) بس للعلم اعلم مهندسين للاسف بيطلعوا 1500 !!!!!!! بمزاجهم بمبرر انة لا يمتلك الخبرة ميعرفش انة بياثر بشكل دة على كل المهندسين ( اصحاب الخبرة او حديثي التخرج ) . ومش عايز اقلكم على نظام الكفيل في السعودية 
( xxxxxxxxx ) . لو متفق مع الكفيل وبعقد كمان في مصر وبمجرد ما تروح لو الكفيل مش كويس هاتشوف بجد ايام لا يعلمها الا الله ( والكلمة الماثورة لكل مصري في هذا الوضع هناك --- يعني هاعمل اية -- انا في غربة --- وحبال المحاكم طويلة --- ومكتب العمل اطول --- والسفارة المصرية هناك وما ادارك ما السفارة المصرية هناك ( مجمع التحرير بالضبط ) . بعلامة استفهام كبيرة ( شوفوا الجالية الفلبينية هناك واخدين وضعهم ازاي ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (6 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراً لك*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ: احمد على عابدين

مع إحترامي لمشاركتك وخبرتك التي نقلتها لنا ، فأنا عندي ملاحظة على ما ذكرته:

- بالنسبة لنظام الكفالة فله مضار وله فوائد ... وفي الأخير هو نظام العمل في السعودية

- أم حكاية الجالية الفلبينة أخذة وضعها فهذا فيه نظر، اعلم من الجالية الفلبينية من يعمل براتب قد لا يصل الى 3000 ريال. وفي العادة لا يأتي لدينا مهندس فلبيني حديث التخرج. 

نشكرك على مشاركتنا خبرتك وإثراء النقاش في الموضوهع ونتمنى لك الفائدة من خلال وجودك معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب




احمد على عابدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا تحياتي لكل الزملاء الافاضل --- انا عملت لمدة سنة ونص في السعودية --- واعلم ما تقولونة جيدا ---- الخطا في الحقيقة ياتي على الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة وعدم وجود ادارة تنظيم عمل وقوانين عمل ومتابعة القوانين خارج البلاد ( لكن اكيد دة مش مبرر اطلاقا اننا نروح نعمل 2000 ريال بس ) بس للعلم اعلم مهندسين للاسف بيطلعوا 1500 !!!!!!! بمزاجهم بمبرر انة لا يمتلك الخبرة ميعرفش انة بياثر بشكل دة على كل المهندسين ( اصحاب الخبرة او حديثي التخرج ) . ومش عايز اقلكم على نظام الكفيل في السعودية
> ( xxxxxxxxx ) . لو متفق مع الكفيل وبعقد كمان في مصر وبمجرد ما تروح لو الكفيل مش كويس هاتشوف بجد ايام لا يعلمها الا الله ( والكلمة الماثورة لكل مصري في هذا الوضع هناك --- يعني هاعمل اية -- انا في غربة --- وحبال المحاكم طويلة --- ومكتب العمل اطول --- والسفارة المصرية هناك وما ادارك ما السفارة المصرية هناك ( مجمع التحرير بالضبط ) . بعلامة استفهام كبيرة ( شوفوا الجالية الفلبينية هناك واخدين وضعهم ازاي ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

اشكر المهندس محمد زايد والمهندسة اسراء محفوظ على مشاركتهم المميزة والتي أثرت موضوع النقاش...


----------



## المساح10 (6 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اعمل بالسعودية 
الان اصبحت المرتبات شبه مرضية وخاصة بعد الزيادات اللى حصلت 
انا اعرف واحد مصرى مهندس مدنى تم تعيينه بالشركة براتب 9000 ريال سعودى مع اعطاءه بدل السكن وسيارة جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياعم يستاهل ؟؟ وبالرغم من ذلك راح ترك العمل ورجع للشركة الاولى التى كان يعمل بها بحجة الوضع 
غير مرضى بالنسبة له ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ايه رايكم ؟
اما لحديثى التخرج فتتراوح مرتباتهم مابين 3000 ريال الى 5000 ريال مع توفير السكن والموا صلات !!!!!!!
اسال الله زيادة فى المرتبات وسهولة فى المواصلات وتوفير للسكنات ووووو......


----------



## step6 (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخ المساح قولى اسمها ايه الشركة وانا اقدم فيها وانا مستعد اوافق على 8000 ريال بس مش 9


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (8 أغسطس 2008)

c.engineer قال:


> أنا لا أريد أن أكون متشائم جدا من الوضع بالامارت كما قال الأخ إسلام عن الامارات
> نعم ما قاله صحيح ولكن بوجود رواتب من 5000+سكن +مواصلات عرض جيد جدا لمهندس جديد وأكيد سوف يوفر منه وسوف يكتسب الخبره
> هذا هو الحد الأدنى للمهندسين الجدد بالامارات مع العلم بأن إحتمالية تضاعف الرواتب عالية جدا بعد إكتساب الخبره


 
فعلا 5000 درهم ده أقل راتب فيالإمارات للمهندس

بس أنا أعرف ناس إتعرض عليهم 3000 درهم شامل وكانوا هيوفقوا وده لأنهم ميعرفوش الوضع في الإمارات عامل إزاي 

وفقنا الله وإياكم إلي ما فيه الخير والرشاد


----------



## yahia20forever (13 أغسطس 2008)

*احب استفسر*

انا لسه متخرج طازه من انتاج حلوان تقدير مقبول ياريت لو في مهندس انتاج في مصر او اي حته تانيه يقوللي شوية نصايح و سؤال هو التقدير حيفرق معايا ؟ طيب لو فرق اتغلب ازاي على الموضوع ده(ايه الكورسات اللي ممكن اخدها او دراسات تساعدني في السي في و تخليني اتغلب على حوار التدريب) . و انا برحب اوي باي نصيحه من اي حد . و هو المفروض مرتبات مهندسين انتاج في مصر و بره مصر نظامها ايه

و بالنسبة لاستاذ مهاجر المشرف احب اقولك انك شخصية اكتر من ممتازه و محترمه جدا و بجد مش لاقي كلام اكتر من كده اشكرك بيه غير ربنا معاك و يوفقك لخدمه المنتدى

بالنسبة لموضوع الجامعات الخاصه انا مش شايف ان فيها حاجة ان الناس تتعلم بفلوسها الفكره بس يكون شروط التقديم كويسه مش المجاميع القليلة خالص اللي بيحطوها كحد ادنى . ويتعمل اختبارات قبول . لان مش كل الناس بتقدر تجيب مجموع في الثانويه و ناس كتير ربنا مش مديها قدرة الحفظ اللي اكتر امتحانتنا فى الثانوي بتقيسها فكان لازم يكون في حاجات بفلوس عشان كل و احد يحقق حلمه . و فى امثله لبعض المعاهد الخاصه زى العاشر من رمضان سمعته حلوه جدا . و كمان على فكره في ناس كتير بتطلع من الكليات الخاصه مش كويسه لانها داخلاها بالغصب . عشان ابوه بيكون نفسوا يشوفوا مهندس و هو اصلا ممكن مايكونش اد الدراسه دي اصلا 

وبالنسبه لموضوع الرواتب ده مش لازم الناس تقارن نفسها ببعض لان بجد الدنيا ارزاق و كمان قدرات و مش كل المهندسين زي بعض . كل واحد يبص لحاله و يحسن فيه بقدر الامكان على الاقل عشان يكون راضى عن نفسه قدام ربنا اكتر من كده يبقى بيحمل على نفسه اعباء بزياده كلوا في الاخر في ايد اللي خلقنا 


انا اسف اني طولت و خرجت شوية عن الموضوع بس كان لازم قدى رايى في الحاجات ديه


----------



## خالد فيضي (13 أغسطس 2008)

*للأسف المستوى تحت الارض*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،،
كيفكم اخزاني الاعزاء
للاسف الشديد ان المعاشات والرواتب بالكويت لا يقبلها العقل 
انا خريج حديث 2008 لسه ما اشتغلت بستنى الفرج
المهم 
شركة من الشركات قالت انها تريد خبره ولا تريد حديت 
وشركة اخرى قالت انها سوف تشغلني براتب 250 دينار لمدة 3 شهور كمتدرب واذا وافقو وتم العقد يصبح الراتب 350 د.ك 

ولكن في شباب اشتغلو ب 400 دينار مع سيارة 

خلاصه الموضوع لازم يكون عندك واسطة علشان تعيش 

..تحياتي..


----------



## قحافة (14 أغسطس 2008)

islam-eg قال:


> بالنسبة للإمارات
> 1- المصاريف الشخصية ( أكل و شرب و خلافه) من 1500:1000درهم شهريا
> 2- السكن على حسب الإمارة و تتراوح ما بين 36000 :80000 درهم سنوياً كحد أدنى يعنى ما تفتكرش إن الشقة إللى إيجارها 80000 قصر دى شقة فى حدود المعقول ( لاحظ أنه فى أغلب الأحوال يتم دفع الإيجار سنويا ً و قلما يكون شهريا أو نصف سنوى )
> يعنى السكن من 7000:3000 شهريا ( غرفة و صالة و مطبخ و دورة مياه ) هذا للسكن العائلى
> ...


بارك الله فيك الاخ حماد هده نقطة مهمة تطرقة اليها


----------



## احمد جلال جعفر (15 أغسطس 2008)

انا مهندس مصري اعمل بشركة مقاولات مصرية كبيرة قطاع خاص وهى من افضل متوسطات المرتببات الموجودة فى السوق المصرى و اليكم كادر التعيين لكل دفعة
-2007 1300ج
-2006 1900ج
-2005 2300ج
-2004 2700ج
-2003 3500ج
-2002 4000ج
هذا بالأضافة الى كل ثلاثة اشهر مكافاءة تحدد قيمتها بنسبة من الراتب قد تصل الى شهر من الراتب على حسب كفائة المهندس
هذا و اريد ان ابلغكم ان الشركة عندها مشاريع فى السعودية و المهندس فعة 2002 يتقاضى 6000 ريال مع توفير كل شى على الشركةحتى تذاكر الطيران للاسرة و المتزوج بيعطولوا سيارة موديل السنة اللي سافر فيها
قد يكون الراتب ضعيف نسبيا بس مع شركتى و لما يخلص المشروع برجع شركتى فى مصر و ده له ثمنة
انا قصدت اكتب ده علشان منرخصش نفسنا مع دول الخليج و يفوقوا شوية و يعرفوا المرتبات عملة ازاي ى مصر 
نسيت اقولوكوا ان فى زيادة 30% من اول السنة يعنى الكلام اللى انا كتبة دة يتغير اول السنة


----------



## إنشائي طموح (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ أحمد جلال جعفر على هذه الإفادة الرائعة


----------



## محمودالدماسي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا عاوز أشتغل بأي فلوس بس في مكة أو المدينة خارجهم مش عاوز


----------



## yasser25 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

حرام يجب الا يقل مرتب المهندس الحديث عن 3500ريال ويزيد بقيمة الف ريال عن كل سنة خبرة


----------



## بيلو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا لابد ان يحصل اصحاب الشهادات الخاصة على لقب مساعد مهندس وليس مهندس


----------



## engmgm3000 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مش عارف اقولكم ايه بس بجد انا اعرف ناس دفعه 2004 بياخدوا 17000 درهم والشركه موفره سكن والمواصلات لو بياخدوا باص الشركه بيقل 1500 درهم


----------



## العطياني (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معك قلبا وقالبا يا مهندس Mido_1349 
لانه اي مهندس بدعه يتغرب عن اهله وبلده لازم يكون عقده مغري كتير


----------



## moaaz2009 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

المرتبات بره حسب إمكانياتك وتوفيق ربنا ليك
بس انا رأيي إن أولوية حديثي التخرج هو البحث عن الخبرة بغض النظر عن الراتب - وفي مصر طبعا


----------



## بازومح (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كلا مك سليم وهذا الموضوع مهم جدا لقرائته


----------



## ياسر لاشين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

منتصف العمر قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع انا صاحب مؤسسة مقاولات متوسطة ولدينا مشاريع حكومية وبحاجة الى مهندس مدني + مراقب
> 
> بالرواتب التالية : مهندس مدني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 4000 ريال
> مراقب فني خبرة 10 سنوات بالتنفيذ 2000 ريال



اخى العضو المستفز اعتقد انك تستهزىء بالأخوة المهندسين بالمنتدى عند قولك ذلك فأنا خبرتى لم تكمل نصف ما طلبته من خبرة عشر سنوات وراتبى ضعف ما تذكر لذلك ارجو منك تعديل اعلانك المجانى هذا وتكتب مؤسسة لا تعمل أو مؤسسة ...... بدلا من قول مؤسسة متوسطة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

محمودالدماسي قال:


> أنا عاوز أشتغل بأي فلوس بس في مكة أو المدينة خارجهم مش عاوز



أخى الكريم ياليت تحدد المهنة اللى عايز تشتغلها !!!!!!!


----------



## elbrengy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا احب اشكر اللي فكروا في الموضوع ده بجد موضوع ممتاز جدا ومفيد جدا 
بس انا حابب اني اوضح حاجه وهي انه بعض من اخواتنا المهندسين الكبار اللي اكبر منا سنا وخبره طبعا اوقات كتيره بيكونوا السبب في اننا نرضي بالرواتب الصغيره انا مهندس مدني خريج 2007 والحمد لله من يوم ما تخرجت وانا بشتغل وكنت قد المسئوليه بس حصل انه مهندس جابلي عقد في سلطنه عمان ب 250 ريال يعني ما يقارب 2500 ريال سعودي واقنعني ان هي دي الرواتب هنا وان الراتب ده كويس جدا واني مش هاصرف كتير منه واني هاخد سياره وسكن وتزاكر والراتب هايزيد بعد 3 اشهر بس اكتشفت ان ده كله كذب وانه عمل كده وقالي الكلام ده عشان يخدم المقاول وعشان يستفاد هو ماديا حيث انه اخد مني 6000 جنيه والحمد لله قعدت شهر ونص وكنسلت ورجعت مصر بس كنت اتفقت علي عقد تاني ب350 ريال وربنا كرمني ومسكت الشغل والحمد لله اثبت كفاءه وشغال شغل من نار بس لما طلبت زياده الراتب رفض المقاول دلوقتي في حين انه جايب مهندس هندي وبياخد 400 ريال وقاعه مبيعملش اي حاجه يعني نايم في العسل وانا بروح موقعه عشان اعمله شغله لانه مش عارف يعمله 
انا حكيت قصتي عشان اوضح نقتطين مهمين الاولي اننا بننخدع 
والتانيه ان الجنسيه برضه ليها عامل اساسي 
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ونقدر نفيد بعض


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اتفق معكم تماما


----------



## amr_zaki (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكبر غلطة انت عملتها*



elbrengy قال:


> اولا احب اشكر اللي فكروا في الموضوع ده بجد موضوع ممتاز جدا ومفيد جدا
> بس انا حابب اني اوضح حاجه وهي انه بعض من اخواتنا المهندسين الكبار اللي اكبر منا سنا وخبره طبعا اوقات كتيره بيكونوا السبب في اننا نرضي بالرواتب الصغيره انا مهندس مدني خريج 2007 والحمد لله من يوم ما تخرجت وانا بشتغل وكنت قد المسئوليه بس حصل انه مهندس جابلي عقد في سلطنه عمان ب 250 ريال يعني ما يقارب 2500 ريال سعودي واقنعني ان هي دي الرواتب هنا وان الراتب ده كويس جدا واني مش هاصرف كتير منه واني هاخد سياره وسكن وتزاكر والراتب هايزيد بعد 3 اشهر بس اكتشفت ان ده كله كذب وانه عمل كده وقالي الكلام ده عشان يخدم المقاول وعشان يستفاد هو ماديا حيث انه اخد مني 6000 جنيه والحمد لله قعدت شهر ونص وكنسلت ورجعت مصر بس كنت اتفقت علي عقد تاني ب350 ريال وربنا كرمني ومسكت الشغل والحمد لله اثبت كفاءه وشغال شغل من نار بس لما طلبت زياده الراتب رفض المقاول دلوقتي في حين انه جايب مهندس هندي وبياخد 400 ريال وقاعه مبيعملش اي حاجه يعني نايم في العسل وانا بروح موقعه عشان اعمله شغله لانه مش عارف يعمله
> انا حكيت قصتي عشان اوضح نقتطين مهمين الاولي اننا بننخدع
> والتانيه ان الجنسيه برضه ليها عامل اساسي
> وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ونقدر نفيد بعض



( متعملش لشخص اخر شغلة ) و سيبهم لحد لما يحتاجولك بشكل رسمى من خلال مديرك و وقتها تطلب مكافات نتيجة الشغل الزيادة اللى زميلك نايم و يعرفش يخلصة


----------



## elbrengy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر واجب علي النصيحه*



amr_zaki قال:


> ( متعملش لشخص اخر شغلة ) و سيبهم لحد لما يحتاجولك بشكل رسمى من خلال مديرك و وقتها تطلب مكافات نتيجة الشغل الزيادة اللى زميلك نايم و يعرفش يخلصة


الف شكر علي مرورك وكلماتك المفيده 
بس للاسف انا مفيش ليا مدير غير المقاول نفسه اللي هو الكفيل واللي يعني هو اللي بيمشي كل حاجه علي حسب مزاجه ودي حاجه تانيه ممكن نتكلم فيها بس طبعا مش هنا ان شاء الله انا هاحاول


----------



## إسلام علي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مش عارف الخبر ده هيأثر فينا إزاي
According to a new survey that outlines compensation ranges and trends in the engineering industry, the median income for civil engineers is $78,000 a year, which represents an increase from $77,000 in 2007. The median income for all fields of engineering combined is $85,000, a 7.6-percent increase from 2007. The survey, which was conducted from April 1, 2007 to March 31, 2008, yielded nearly 15,000 responses from engineers across the country in a variety of fields and at all levels of practice.

"In light of these new survey results, it is obvious that the job market for civil engineers remains strong," said David G. Mongan, P.E., F.ASCE, president of the American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE). "However, in order to maintain a pipeline of qualified civil engineers who can meet our nation's ever-increasing demand for infrastructure service, salaries are going to have to become more competitive with other engineering and science-related fields."

Those survey respondents who are licensed professional engineers earned higher than average salaries, with a median of $92,100, and those with a professional engineers license and a second professional registration earned the highest salaries, with a median income of $106,675. Those engineers without professional licensing or certification earn significantly less, with a median annual income of $86,000.

The survey found that median income consistently increases with the increase in engineering experience. The median income for engineers with less than one year of experience is $53,000, whereas the median income for an engineer with more than 25 years of experience is $116,279—which represents a spread of 119 percent. Similarly, the median income increases with each additional level of education acquired. Survey participants holding a doctoral degree in engineering have a median income of $104,500, whereas those with only a bachelor's degree in engineering have median income of $78,200. However, those holding a master's degree in business administration (MBA), or an MBA in combination with another master's-level degree, earn more than those who solely hold a master's degree in engineering.

Overall, the median income for female engineers is $69,000. While the survey results show that among female engineers with more the 25 years of experience the median income is significantly lower than that of male engineers with similar experience—$106,534 and $117,000, respectively—the median incomes for female and male engineers with only four years of experience—$60,000 and $60,500, respectively—are much closer.

An engineer's job function or the industry in which he or she works also has a significant impact on compensation. Those working in executive, administrative, and legal positions earn the highest median income ($129,000), while those working in drafting or estimation earn the lowest median income ($60,160). In the middle of the range are those in the areas of training/technical writing, production/quality management/maintenance, and project management/engineering/operations, with median incomes from $84,750 to $93,500.

Regionally, engineers in California, Hawaii, and Nevada are among the highest compensated, earning a median income of $94,900, while engineers in Montana, Wyoming, and Idaho are among the lowest compensated, earning a median income of $73,000. The lowest median income by metropolitan area was found in Missoula, Mont. ($56,000), and the highest was found in Syracuse, N.Y. ($121,950). Rounding out the 10 top highest incomes by metropolitan area were: Brazoria, Texas, $113,440; Houston, $108,500; San Jose, Calif., $105,000; Santa Fe, N.M., $105,000; Jersey City, N.J., $104,750; Lowell, Mass./N.H., $103,500; Oakland, Calif., $103,000; Trenton, N.J., $101,355; and Portsmouth-Rochester, N.H./Maine, $100,650.

Rounding out the lowest 10 incomes by metropolitan area were: Corvallis, Ore., $57,750; Wichita, Kan., $60,371; Appleton-Oshkosh-Neenah, Wis., $62,500; Manchester, N.H., $62,500; Burlington, Vt., $62,750; Flagstaff, Ariz.-Utah, $62,882; Tallahassee, Fla., $64,530; Iowa City, Iowa, $66,693; Billings, Mont., $67,000 and San Juan, Puerto Rico, $67,000.

For more information on the 2008 Salary Survey or to purchase a copy, visit *www.asce.org/salaries.*


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اليوم أحضرت مقالات تكشف مدى إستغلال شركات التوظيف والشركات الخاصة بالخليج لمص دم المهندس العربي خاصة المصري وسبحان الله أول مرة أشوف الكفاءة الهندية تتقاضى راتب أكبر من المصري و كثير من الجنسيات الأخرى الأفضل منه بلا شك !!!!!!!!!!

كما أسلفت في المشاركة السابقة كم هو راتب المهندس الغربي حديث التخرج وهو بالمتوسط بعد التحويل من سنوي لشهري ومن دولار لريال سعودي يطلع 23000 ريال سعودي شهرياً للمهندس الغربي صاحب أقل من سنة واحدة خبرة 

اليوم جايب لكم مقال يشكو فيه الكاتب من تدني رواتب المهندسين السعوديين حيث يقول "من المؤلم أن يواجه المهندس بحلمه وطموحه واقعاً مناقضاً، ومؤلماً أكثر بعد تخرجه ليتعين ويفاجأ براتب «5840» ريالاً في ظل نظرة المجتمع الخاصة لمن يحملون لقب «مهندس»"
وهذا رابط المقال من هنــــــــــا

يعني السعودي يشكو من راتب 5840 أي لا يرضى إلا بمثلاً 8000 ريال ربنا يزيده ويبارك له لكن من المعلوم تفوق المصري المحترم في عمله على أي أخ له من بلد عربي آخر ولكن نفاجأ بالشركات الخاصة بطلب مهندس مصري خبرة 5 سنين بـ 4500 ريال !!!!!!!!! لماذا ؟ السبب هو أننا لا نحترم ولا نقدر أنفسنا ونرضى بالإهانة !!!

أين الحل :
الحل هو عمل تنظيم إلكتروني كبير لعروض التوظيف نحمي فيه المهندسين طيبي القلب والغلابة من جشع شركات التوظيف أو الشركات الخاصة ونعزز به ونصون به علمنا الذي تعبنا في تحصيله على مدى سنوات طوال من المذاكرة والتعب وبالأخير تجد نفسك ضحية لشخص ظالم جشع لكن أنت المسئول يجب أن نتعزز كما تعزز غيرنا رغم حقارتهم 

نداءي للإدارة بعمل قسم للتوظيف بإشراف دقيق على العروض المقدمة وعلى المتقدمين للعمل بحيث لا يعرض أي عرض جشع ولا يظلم أي مهندس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للاخ بشرعلى كل ما تفضل به وانا معه 100% وانني اذكر انه قبل اكثر من اربعه شهور كان هناك طلب لمهندسين وعن طريق المنتدى وقد علقت عليها بشدة للشروط المجحفة التي كانت ولا اكون متحاملا اذا قلت ان بعضها كان يقصد النصب من خلال المنتدى حيث اتذكر ان احدهم طلب 250 مهندس مدني من حديثي التخرج للعمل لدى شركات مقاولات تعمل مشاريع بمئات الملايين والشرط ان يكون مصري الجنسية ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!.
وغيرة كثير منهم من كان بقصد ومنهم بحسن نيه كان يأخذ اعلانا او يسمع ويضع طلب مهندسين ؟؟.
اما الرواتب ومعدلاتها فأساس المشكله المهندسين انفسهم وتهافتهم على العمل بالخارج او الداخل بغض النظر عن الراتب وقلته ويعتقد ان بشاطرته وفلهوته يستطيع ان يعدل الراتب بعد ان يحصل على العقد ولكن كل ذلك يصتدم بالواقع ويبدأ بالشكوى وتحميل الاخرين المسؤولية.
والمسؤولية تقع على نقابات المهندسين التي لا تحمي اعضائها ولا تعمل على تطوير مستواهم الهندسي والمهني عن طريق عمل دورات وندوات لا يكون هدفها الربح اولا او لدوي العلاقات الشخصية ولكن الذي يحصل في الواقع و للاسف همها الاكبر الدعاية الاعلانية من خلال الندوات السياسية والدعايات الانتخابية عندما يكون هناك انتخابات للنقابات او انتخابات لمجالس النواب او البلديات فعندها يشدون الهمم بالمهرجانات والخطابات الرنانه والوعود التي يعرفون بقرارة انفسهم انها كلام في الهواء وذر للرماد في العيون ولن يطبق منها شيء لمصلحة اعضاء النقابه .
وغيرها من الجهات تتحمل جزء من المسؤولية مثل مكاتب العمل التي لا تدقق على شروط العقد مع انني ارى ذلك شكل صوري حيث يقوم المهندس بنفسة وبالاشتراك مع مكتب التوظيف او صاحب العمل بتوقيع عقد صوري.
وملخص الكلام ان المهندس هو صاحب المسؤوليه والقرار فعندما يحترم نفسه ولا يقبل باي راتب او شروط يكون بهذه الحالة يدافع عن مصلحتة وعن زملائة الاخرين.​


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك بحضرتك م رزق فعلاً المشكلة فينا إحنا وانا أدعو أيضاً لعمل شكاوى ضد النقابة والمسؤولين بالخارجية لتغافلهم عن عملهم وأول خطوة هو عمل صوت واحد لنا هنا بالمنتدى


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أظن أن السبب الرئيسي لتلك المشكلة هي فقدان المهندس العربي الثقة بما تعلمه وبما يستطيع أن يقدمه وأيضا جهله بقيمته 
وشكرا


----------



## amr_zaki (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*عندى اقتراح - يمكن يكون ذات اهمية*

- اقترح اننا نقوم بوضع عقد عمل يوضح جميع حقوق المهندس ويحافظ عليها
بحيث تكون قيمة الراتب تترك فارغة و كذلك بدل السكن و بدل المواصلات و خلافة
- كذلك نضع جدول يحدد قيمة الراتب و خلافة حسب بلد العمل و سنين الخبرة و المهارات المختلفة للمهندس المدنى

بحيث ان كل المهندسين تستخدم نفس هذا العقد عند التعاقد مع الشركات و كل شخص يضع الراتب المناسب له من بيانات الجدول

مع الوقت سيكون هذا العقد منتشر بين جميع المهندسين و سيكون اساس جيد حتى لا ينخدع اى مهندس جديد

بحول الله ساقوم بارفاق نسخة عقد جيدة حسب راي الشخصى


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اود اولا ان اوضح نقطه مهمه لجميع المهندسين الذين يشتكون مر الشكوى وهى
1- انت ليه لسه بتعمل فى نفس المكان الذى تشتكى منه 
2- خايف على رزكق على الرغم من ان ضامنه هو الله ام غير ذلك
اما عن النقاط الاساسية والمطلوب مناقشتها فعلا قبل التفكير فى القبول او رفض العقد ( يعنى بعد مناقشتها تفكر )
1- مكان العمل هل هو فى مدينه كبيره ام قريه ام مدينه مشهوره ( مكة او المدينه مثلا )
حيث العمل والسكن فى المدن الكبيرة والمشهورة يتكلف اكثر ومتطلبات الحياه اكثر 
2-طبيعة العمل هل هو عمل مكتبى ام موقع
3- من حيث وسيلة الانتقال يجب ان توفرها الشركة او صاحب العمل فى اى حال من الاحوال مع مصاريف التشغيل والصيانه لها
3- طبيعة المكان نفسه هل هى شركة او مكتب استشارى او مؤسسه حيث جميع الشركات والمؤسسات وكثير من المكاتب الاستشاريه لا تنتظم فى دفع الرواتب للموظفين شهريا
4- مهامك الوظيفيه يجب ان تعرفها من صاحب العمل فى اول اتفاق لانك ممكن تروح يقولك عندنا مدير المشروع مثلا بيعمل كذا وكذا ........وبيمسح الارضيات كمان ولا يجب ان تقدم اى تنازلات عن مهامك الوظيفيه المتفق عليها تحت اى ظروووووف او اى اغراءات لانك لن تحصل على ما يرضيك 
5- الزياده السنويه يجب الاتفاق عليها واضافتها كبند من بنود العقد
6- العلاج او التامين الصحى يجب ان يضاف كبند من بنود العقد حيث مصاريف العلاج باهظة جدا
7- وسيلة الانتقال يجب ان توفرها لك الشركة هذا فى المملكة اما فى باقى دول الخليج فيجب ان توفرها بالسائق لصعوبة الحصول على رخصة القياده مع اضافته كشرط من شروط العقد

8- بدل السكن لا يمكن الحديث عنه ولكن ما يمكن الحديث عنه هو الراتب نفسه حيث هو عادة ما يحدد قيمة بدل السكن

وسأوضح لكم مثالا بسيطا لو فى المملكة يبقى لن تحصل على سكن عائلى فى مدينة كبيرة (غرفتين وصاله مثلا) اقل من 14000 ريال سنويا بمعدل 1116 فى الشهر ومرافق 200 ريال يبقى المجموع قووول 1300 ريال فى الشهر
اما عن تكاليف التعليم فطفل فى الاولى الابتدائية يكلفك متوسط شهرى 600 ريال اى 7200 سنويا دى قبل كل شئ
وتكاليف المعيشة المتوسطه لن تقل عن 2000 ريال فى الشهر
يبقى لو عندك طفل واحد فى اولى ابتدائى حتصرف فى الشهر
2000+1300+600 قووووووووووول 4000 ريال حلو 
عاوز تحوش كام يا حلو حط المطلوب الادنى شهريا لك وضيف عليه 4000 واحسب تكاليف السنه 
اخصم منهم تكاليف السكن من ايجار ومرافق حتعرف راتبك مفروض يكون كام فى الشهر طبعا ده يصلح للتركيب على اى دولة اخرى فى الخليج مع الاستعانه بالمصاريف من مشاركات الاخوه
وعموما فيه قاعده قديمه بتقول انت بتاخد كام فى بلدك يجب ان تحصل على خمسة اضعافه خارجها هذا للحد الادنى
المهم ان الرزاق هو الله ولا توافق على عقد لست مقتنعا به 100% ولو 99% متوافقش 
ولما تصل الى مكان العمل لا تقبل بعمل غير المتفق عليه ولا تقدم اية تنازلات واكيد محدش حيجبرك تعمل حاجه انت رافضها وابدأ بالرفض وكن عابثا تماما اى ملتزما بما عليك ولا تفرط فيما هو لك ولا تستمر فى مكان يخالف اى شرط من الشروط المتفق معها فى العقد انقطع عن العمل اشتكيهم فى مكتب العمل اعمل كل ما يمكن ولا تستمر ولا تقبل بعمل تحس فيه انك مضغوط لان من يتنازل مرة يستمر فى سلم التنازلات الى اسفل ومن يرفض التنازل يستمر فى سلم الرواتب الى اعلى 

ملحوظه لا تسلم العقد الاصلى خاصتك الى اى موظف فى الشركة او المكتب حتى لو وثقت فيه لانه اول مطب بيوقع فيه المهندس اول ما يوصل اعطيهم صورة فقط


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
السكن في محافظة الجبيل مكلف جدا الشقة 2غرفة وصالة من 22000 وانت طالع يعني ممكن توصل 30000وهذا في الجبيل البلد اما الصناعية فقد تصل للضعف اما لو عايز حاجة ب 18000 مثلا بتاخد ملحق غرفة وصالة او شقة غرفة وصالة 
الجبيل احدى محافظات المنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (28 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد أحمد وهدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أنا طالب مصري فى السنة الثالثة فى الكلية لا أعلم حقاً و بدقة متوسط الأرقام ولكن ما أستطيع أن أقوله فعلاً هو أن المرتبات فى مصر فى مجالنا متفاوتة بمعني لأن حسب سمعة ومكانة وكمية الشغل فى الشركة أو المكتب وحسب مزاج وشخصية صاحب العمل يفرض المرتب الذي يراه
> مثلاً توجد شركات و مكاتب كبيرة تقدر قيمة المهندس تعطى مرتبات 3000-4000 للمهندس"425-570"دولار
> وهناك مكاتب استغلالية تعطى مرتبات 500-600 جنيه
> ...


 


مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الله المستعان وهذا للظروف التي يمر به إخواننا في العراق ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> ...


 
أشكر دعاؤك لنا كعراقيين.الله يرفع هذا الضيق ويزيل الكرب(كربالاحتلال) عنا وعن كافة بلاد المسلمين. أخي العزيز راتب موظف الحكومة للخريج الجديد مع المخصصات الاخرى يصل الى (تقريبا الى 600 $(بعد تحويل الدينار العراقي الى الدولار)). ولكن في القطاع الخاص يتراوح راتب الخريج الجديد والى خبرة مافوق ال 10 سنوات من (1200$ - 2500$) وقد يصل احيانا" الى 3000-3500$___ لذوي الخبرة العملية (الخبرة المتنوعة) والخبرة في التصميم(كلامي على شمال العراق). على كل حال لايقل راتب الخريج الجديد هنا عن 1200 $ مع النقل والطعام في القطاع الخاص , وبالنسبة لموظفي الحكومةوللذي عنده خدمة لايقل عن 10 سنوات يتراوح راتب المهندس بين (1000-1500$). نشكركم على هذا الموضوع وعلى المشاركات الطيبة.


----------



## بروف حسين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*قيمة الريال مع المصرى والسودانى*

اطلب..منكم ان تستمعوا بوضوح لما اقوله..وبالزات السودانين الموجدودين فى السعودية..
تختلف قيمة الريال من الجنيه السودانى والمصرى وحسب معلوماتى انو الريال بالنسبة لاخوانى المصريين حلو شديد بدليل انو 4000 ريال سعودى مرتب فوق المعقول بالنسبة للمهندس المصرى فى السعودية ..لانه فى مصر قيمة الحديد والاسمنت غير عالية وباستطاعت المهندس المصرى خلال..سنة او اتنين يكون بناء ليه قطعة شقة حوالى 100 متر مربع وشطبها ب100الف جنيه مصرى..
اما المهندس السودانى فلو بياخد 6000الف ريال ما يستطيع فى 5 سنة بناء غرفتين ومطبخ..نسبة لارتفاع سعر الحديد والاسمنت فى السودان..
لزا ارجو من اخوانى السودانين فى اى تعاقد سعودى ما يقبل بى راتب اقل من5000 اريال عشان يكون فى السيف صايد....ووهزا..من خلال تجربة ومعايشة واقع..مع الاخوان لمدة5 سنة..
ولا اقصد التقليل من قيمة المهندس المصرى ..فهو ايضا ارجوه ان لا يقبل باقل من5000 ريال ..حتى يقدر يستفيد ويحفظ حق اخوانه ....ودمتم


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الشيخ محمد mm قال:


> يا اخواني واللة العضيم الرواتب بالعراق للمهندسين هي 200دولار اوبعض الاحيان هي 400دولار


Dh

ياأخي العزيز دع القسم بالله جانبا ارجوك. أنا من العراق وحاليا اعيش في شمال العراق (علما بانني عشت قبل ذلك في بغداد ولي أصدقاء مهندسين كثر الآن يعملون هناك) وحاليا انا مشرف على عدة مواقع ويعمل لدي اربعة مهندسين مدنيين لايقل راتب الواحد منهم عن 1500-1600 $ .(كلامي عن القطاع الخاص) وخبرة كل واحد منهم لايزيد عن 7سنوات max. ياأخي العزيز نجاح الشخص في اعتقادي يعتمد على نفسه وعلى ارادته وثقته بنفسه واحترامه لعلمه ويجب عدم التوقف واليأس. والله ياأخي اعذرني ان قلت بأن كلام ال 200 $ غير صحيح لا ن الراتب الحكومي الان مع المخصصات وللخريج الجديد الآن يتراوحمن 500$ الى 600$. وأرجو عدم القسم بالله مرة أخرى وآسف على الاطالة.


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (12 فبراير 2009)

بشروا وش صار معكم رفعوا الرواتب وإلا باقي 

أقترح يكون الرواتب لحديث التخرج للمغتربين 10000 كحد أدنى وإلا بلاش من الغربة والمرمطة وقلة القيمة

نصيحة لاااااااااا توافقوا أبدا ولو ناقص ريال واحد يعني 9999 لا ومرفوض خلوهم يوقفوا عند حدهم وإلا كل واحد بلده أولى بيه


----------



## kehh (12 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم مع حبي لشعب مصر ..السبب في اختلاف الراتب عن الشام بالغربه..صراحه انه ليس قيادي وصاحب قرار مع انه متدين ولكن للاسف لا يؤمن باللاشعور ان الرزق على الله لان المهندس يجب ان يكون قيادي وصاحب قرار


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (12 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع متشعب وكبير وانا مش فاضي


----------



## حمزهههههه (13 فبراير 2009)

فاطمة قال:


> مصر فيها شركات كويسة جدا جدا جدا بس اثبت مهارتك وانت تبقى حاجة كويسة وواخد وضعك


 


قوليلنا فين بس مكان الشركات دي واحنا نسمعلك منتظرين الرد ولكني اتمني الخير ويكون للجميع


----------



## حمزهههههه (13 فبراير 2009)

*حل المشكله*



محمد الخواص قال:


> اهم شئ البحث عن الحلول عرضنا المشكله بشكل كافي بالرغم من انها لا تخفي علي احد ما هو الحل؟


 


يا جماعه فعلا نرجو الحل طرحنا المشكله بما فيه الكفايه عايزين منكم ايه المطلوب مننا ان احنا نعمله علما باني في الفرقه الرابعه قسم مدني وبجد نفسي اساهم معاكم بس يا ريت نلاقي الحل المثالي اللي يفيد الجميع 

وفقكم الله الي ما فيه الخير


----------



## مهاجر (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء الحذر هذا الموضوع لنقاش الحد الأدنى لرواتب المهندسين المغتربين في العالم العربي وليس لعروض الوظائف ...


----------



## islam-eg (18 فبراير 2009)

أرجو من المشرفين غلق الموضوع
حيث أن أغلب المشاركات بدأت تحيد عن الغرض الاساسى للموضوع
و شكرا
م/ إسلام


----------



## احمد نابليون (18 فبراير 2009)

انا بحترم جدا وجهة نظر ادارة الملتقي
لكن انا شايف ان الموضوع ده اكتر في دول الخليج
من حيث العقود المتدنية الاسعار لخريجي التخرج وشكرا


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (18 فبراير 2009)

اخواني السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه لموضوع الاجور في السودان 
هنالك تدني في المرتبات وارتفاع في اسعار الارباح بطريقه مفارقه جدا
حيث ان تكلفة الا نشاءات في السودان مكلفه جدا والارباح التي تضعها شركات المقاولات قد تصل الى 50% من قيمة التكلفه فمثال على ذلك
طن الاسمنت يتراوح بين 250دولار- 450 دولار على مدار السنه وذلك يعتمد على سيسات الحكومه المصريه ووابط الجوده للتصدير حيث يعتمد السودان على 90% من الاسمنت من مصر 
المهندس الحديث التخرج مرتبه مابين 200-300 دولار وتزيد هذه القيمه حسب مناطق العمل
المهندس خبره من 2-5 سنوات 400-600 دولار
مهندس خبره من 10-15 سنه من1500-2000 دولار


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (20 فبراير 2009)

*مبرووووووووووك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا ليا مشاركة فى أول الموضوع كنت بعانى من ضعف الراتب وانا شغال فى مؤسسة مقاولات مبتدئة فى السعودية وملخص الموضوع انى أنا اللى بعمل كل حاجة فى المؤسسة حتى رواتب العمال أنا الى بقبضهم وصاحب المؤسسة بينى وبينه 1000 كلم ولا أراه الا قليلا وكان راتبى 2500 ريال وبدل سكن سنوى 6000
وبعد مضي عام انتفضت وخرجت من الشرنقة لأنى وجدت نفسى أنا الذى أتعب وهو الذى يحصد تكلمنا سويا فصار عقدى كالتالى
3500 ريال راتب شهرى
10500 بدل سكن سنوى
مكافئة على كل مليون ريال يتم تنفيذها 4 شهور (14000 ريال)
ومتوسط العمل السنوى لدينا 2500000 يعنى تقريبا هاخد ان شاء الله 10 شهور فى السنة 
ايه رأيكوا كويس ولا أعيد الانتفاضة


----------



## حمزهههههه (20 فبراير 2009)

لا ما شاء الله كويس جدا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (21 فبراير 2009)

*الرواتب للمهندسين*

السلام عليكم زملائي الاكرام و على امتداد الوطن العربي 

ربما تكون مشاركتي متاخرة و لكن ان تأتي خير من ان لا تأتي كما في المثل.

بالنسبة للرواتب و كما يعلم الجميع فإنها حسبما تم ملاحظته لا تعتمد على الخبرة في كثير من الشركات
بل تعتمد عاى الجنسية الشكل و المظهر . طبعاً هذا التقيم يأتي من خلال أناس غير ملمين و دركين لأهمية الخبرة و نذكر منهم أصحاب شركات إنشائية هندسية فتحت بواسطة عمالة أجنبية 
وكل ما لدى هذا الشخص المال. مما يفقده الحكم الجيد على المهندس .
و هناك شركات أخرى تقوم بفحوصات لكل مهندس يتقدم حتى انها قد تختبره وكانه يتقدم لامتحان دراسي .
وكل الحالتين فإن الجنسية تلعب دوراً مهماً حسب ما هو جاري في السوق .
أما بالنسبة لزملائنا المهندسين فمنهم من تضطره ظروفه للقبول بالرواتب المتدنية كما تقولوا وقد تصب لـ 2000 ريال. واعتقد هذا من الظلم .
وقد صادفت حالات مشابهة كثيرة. 
لذلك نتمنى للجميع بالعمل بظروف أفضل و حياة أسعد 

دعائي للجميع بالتوفيق 
م.عبد الحكيم


----------



## sars010 (23 فبراير 2009)

انا من رأى ان اهم حاجه لازم تتوفر للمهندس الحديث التخرج هوا ان يبقى عند ثقه فنفسه عشان قلة الثقه دى اللى بتقلل اجور المهندسين وانهم يرضو باجور قليله وتانى حاجه الصبر وعدم التسرع يعنى انا عندى احد اصدقائى اتخرج وسافر علطول بأول عرض اتقدمله ومش هقول العرض اللى جاله لأ دا بعد مدور وكسافر ب2000 ريال فلازم يبقى فى صبر شويه وان الواحد يدى لنفسه مهله يتدرب ويكتسب خبره ويشوف الدنيا ماشيه ازاى الاول وبعد كده يستخير الله ويسافر وشكرا


----------



## sars010 (23 فبراير 2009)

بس الثقه دى تيجى ازاى هوا دا السؤل
اولا لازم يكون المهندس حديث التخرج عنده خبره مش بطاله واقف على ارض صلبه زى مبيقولو عشان يثق براحته
ثانيا التوعيه انو يسأل ويكتسب خبره من الناس اللى قبله
ثالت حاجه ودا الاهم (من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## alileith (23 فبراير 2009)

*هذا حرام هذا المهندس بقاطه وكرفته لو بعقله وعلميته وعمله*

يا اخوان 
قولوي بربكم 
المهندس بقاطه وكرفته لو بعقله وعلميته وعمله 
الشركات الغربية لو كان رب ومالك الشركة تجده بسيط وماعنده مانع يحمل طاسة لو يبني لو ينزل بنص الكونكريت حتى 
اذا ما يكون مهندس وينزل للب العمل يعني اذا مهندس اشقر ياخذ اكثر من الاسمر من اوالزميلة المهندسة تلبس حصر وتطلع السرة حتى يقبل بيها رب العمل او نقود اضافية اين الهندسة في هذا رحمة بنا يا بشمهندسين:73:


----------



## ملهم الحجي (23 فبراير 2009)

اعتقد انه مهما كان الراتب قليل وحصرا ليس باقل من 3000 ريال صافي
يمكن للمهندس ان يتحكم بالراتب بحسب خبرته و شخصيته
اشكركم


----------



## alileith (23 فبراير 2009)

الاخ samaress
هنالك لجان لتقييم المهندس ولكن يعمل بها قسم من الشركات وقسم منهم لا بل اما يستغلك او يحطك لمدة تحت الاختبار 
هنالك امر مهم فعندما تقدم شهادة خبرة وبالذات من شركات او اشخاص معروفين سيحدد لك فرقا كبيرا وهو اثبات جيد للخبرة وبعض الهيئات الحكومية مثل النقابات تقوم بتصديق هذه الخبرة كنقابة المهندسين العراقيين كاثبات رسمي على ما عملت او التصديق الالكتروني للشركات الامريكية والاوربية او منطقة الخليج 
اما الهيئات 
1.بالنسبة لدبي هنالك امتحان بلدية دبي
2.الSpecified GRE وفي حالة اجتياز هذا الامتحان هو شهادة الجودة لك كمهندس ولايهم خريج اي جامعة انت حتى لو من موزنبيق 
3. هنالك pmpوحسب مستويات الخبرة وهو شهادة دولية في الادارة ودليل على انك تمتلك خبرة 
4.هنالك هيئات اخرى اقل شئنا من أعلاه مثلا كونك كمهندس يجي امتلاكك خبرات اللغة والحاسبة وما يثبت مهم لدى بعض الشركات ومن هذه الشهادات الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسوب والتوفل وخلافه


----------



## م/محمد حكور (2 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع ده جميل وفعال
ويستحق المناقشه الفعاله الهادفه من المهندسين الكبار
اللى شغالين فى السعوديه والامارات وكده


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع استوفى حقه من النقاش

الموضوع مغلق


----------

